# How to catch a male archer?



## G33k

So lets talk about something important, what is the best way to bag the legal limit of hot male archer??? What is the best lure? 

I mean it is easy to catch some horney little buggy but how do you find quality man? The kind that earns money instead of trying to use up yours. The kind that makes you laugh and smile and maybe even a little tingly  

Maybe we can get some suggestions going. Give it a try girls


----------



## ebstein

Clevage... :tongue:


----------



## ebstein

30some views, and only one GUY respondes?


----------



## hdhunter

G33K,

After meeting you in Louisville I think you have all the pieces needed :wink:


----------



## 3dmama

Geek....If we had the answers to those questions, we would all be living happily ever after....LOL


----------



## ebstein

3dmama said:


> Geek....If we had the answers to those questions, we would all be living happily ever after....LOL


You didn't just admit that you DON'T have all the answeres...did you?


----------



## baldmountain

The trouble is most males get out of archery from the time they go to college until the time they hit their mid-life crisis. I'm just getting to the mid-life crisis myself. I got back into archery after a 20 year hiatus to go to college, get married and have kids... (I've also started playing golf and fly fishing and even fly tying again. Things I haven't done since high school.)

The key is to meet a nice guy and get him interested in archery. Then set the hook and reel 'em in. 

If you want to meet a nice guy. Try someone a little on the nerdy side. They tend to be bright, interesting, funny in a goofy sort of way and have decent jobs. The only draw back is they are kind of nerdy.

Considering the attention you, Obsession, Hunt4Elk get on this board I don't think you have any trouble attracting male archers. The problem is finding the HOT male archers. (Find a HOT male and turn him into an archer.)


----------



## Obsession

G33k said:


> So lets talk about something important, what is the best way to bag the legal limit of hot male archer??? What is the best lure?
> 
> I mean it is easy to catch some horney little buggy but how do you find quality man? The kind that earns money instead of trying to use up yours. The kind that makes you laugh and smile and maybe even a little tingly
> 
> Maybe we can get some suggestions going. Give it a try girls


The problem is...there really isnt a whole lot of the quality ones out there  There are a few here and there though....thing I have always learned though...don't go looking for one! When you go looking, you will settle for much less than you deserve! 

The right one comes along when you least expect it   and yes a good quality, hard working, fun loving, romantic, beautiful person that will make you smile even on your darkest days


----------



## 3dmama

ebstein...guess you caught me being honest :smile: I will have to be more careful around you  :wink:


----------



## 3dmama

Obsession you are definatly right about the "dont go looking" Seems when you look all you find are the loosers...lol Of course at this point in my life. I am definatly NOT looking :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Obsession said:


> The right one comes along when you least expect it   and yes a good quality, hard working, fun loving, romantic, beautiful person that will make you smile even on your darkest days



Absolutely. I just met the perfect guy for me in January. At a 600 round. :teeth: He doesn't usually shoot 600 rounds and was just looking to kill some boredom time. It was my first tournament. Pure destiny. You can't find them....they find you. Or should I say...you stumble into each other. Just keep doing the things you enjoy. Sooner or later you will run into someone that enjoys the same things and is perfect for you. That doesn't mean you won't run into a bunch of losers along the way. Heaven knows that I have put in my time with "not so perfect" guys. Now I have someone to shoot with, fish with, and if he has his way hunt with. :smile: Never....ever settle for anything short of a soulmate. You will just waste precious time. Good luck. And yes....a little cleavage never hurts. mg:


----------



## Obsession

Congratulations to you on your new found love  It's always cool to hear stories like that.


----------



## in/outx's

If you find a person that is 80% of what you want than seek them, if they are 100% they won't want you. :angel: 

If you have tried everything within yourself...then try God. Lay out the blueprint to Him. There is someone special that He created just for you and you only. In the meantime, enjoy your singleness.


----------



## ebstein

in/outx's said:


> If you find a person that is 80% of what you want than seek them, if they are 100% they won't want you. :angel:


Boy, good advise.  Soooo, just settle?


----------



## Huntin4Elk

You have to find a man that can be your best friend. Don't worry about whether or not he shoots archery.

Steve and I were freinds long before we started dating. He is intelligent, loving, affectionate, responsible, a great Father AND he makes me laugh every single day. I just couldn't ask for more.

After we started dating................I taught him to shoot a bow. He kicked my butt at that last 3-D shoot. :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Huntin4elk said:


> You have to find a man that can be your best friend. Don't worry about whether or not he shoots archery.


Great point. If you find a someone that you can be best friends with and is willing to try new things to spend time together.......you very lucky. It goes both ways though. Having someone that shares your interests makes a huge difference. If you share nothing you will eventually stop spending time together. Best friends almost always have some common interest. 

And to the point about 80% versus 100%. Nobody is ever going to be exactly what you want. Relationships involve and little give and take. Love doesn't involve a checklist either. I am still cleaning bathrooms. LOL!!! (See other thread.) But I know that i have someone that loves me enough to help me with whatever I ask of him. The same goes for me. I do what I can to make his life better. I learned after some wrong relationships that it isn't about who is perfect for you, but instead who you are perfect with.

And stop letting him kick your butt at 3d! :teeth: LOL


----------



## G33k

you ladies are being much to serious about this, a even a bit depressing. I want truth I will look at my own life 

I was thinking more of using some well placed calls "beer, free beer" to seperate him from the pack. Gotta be careful or you could pull the wrong buck. Then leave a trail of release and scopes to draw him farther from the pack and into the woods. Then great him with a picnic basket of jerkey, beer and a back rub. After that it is just maintenance to keep him happy. 

I ain't making no jokes about Mounting your trophy or anything like that , just not proper for a lady


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> you ladies are being much to serious about this, a even a bit depressing. I want truth I will look at my own life
> 
> I was thinking more of using some well placed calls "beer, free beer" to seperate him from the pack. Gotta be careful or you could pull the wrong buck. Then leave a trail of release and scopes to draw him farther from the pack and into the woods. Then great him with a picnic basket of jerkey, beer and a back rub. After that it is just maintenance to keep him happy.
> 
> I ain't making no jokes about Mounting your trophy or anything like that , just not proper for a lady



hmmm sounds like tricks drawn from "DEER AVENGER IV"


----------



## dea dell'arco

G33k said:


> you ladies are being much to serious about this, a even a bit depressing.


Sorry......If that is the kind of posting you are looking for:
1. Cleavage
2. A well placed tattoo. :tongue: 
3. Camo clothing. (revealing)
4. A well prepared deer steak dinner.
5. The casual reference to needing a quiver. mg: 
6. Beer or for some, wild turkey.
7. The sudden inability to draw your own bow, requiring the male archer to assist.  
8. I could go on....... :teeth: 

And for the record...I am still being serious. :wink:


----------



## Obsession

Or you could just pee your pants and see who comes sniffing around you


----------



## G33k

Obsession said:


> Or you could just pee your pants and see who comes sniffing around you


LMAO
eeeeewwww, girl you are twisted


----------



## dea dell'arco

Obsession said:


> Or you could just pee your pants and see who comes sniffing around you


Oh yea....forgot that one.
8. For perfume....only Tink's #69 will work. 

LOL


----------



## heavyarrow

Obsession said:


> Or you could just pee your pants and see who comes sniffing around you


I busted out laughing on that one. Glad no one else was around.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Obsession said:


> Or you could just pee your pants and see who comes sniffing around you


Yep, that's how I found her........hahahaha


----------



## dea dell'arco

9. Whisker biscuit.....arrow rest ....of course (and since I am a lady.....such as g33k pointed out with the trophy mounting...don't take that the wrong way.) :angel:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> Sorry......If that is the kind of posting you are looking for:
> 1. Cleavage
> 2. A well placed tattoo. :tongue:
> 3. Camo clothing. (revealing)
> 4. A well prepared deer steak dinner.
> 5. The casual reference to needing a quiver. mg:
> 6. Beer or for some, wild turkey.
> 7. The sudden inability to draw your own bow, requiring the male archer to assist.
> 8. I could go on....... :teeth:
> 
> And for the record...I am still being serious. :wink:



Oh man...................I'm in trouble then.

1. Don't know what that is.
2. Got that going for me.
3. Revealing camo???????
4. Can't cook
5. LMAO.....that was funny.
6. Beer I can do.
7. Inability to draw my bow????? NEVER, not for any man.


Whew..............it is a good thing I have Steve..........otherwise I'd be single for the rest of my life.  :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Huntin4elk said:


> Oh man...................I'm in trouble then.
> 
> 1. Don't know what that is.
> 2. Got that going for me.
> 3. Revealing camo???????
> 4. Can't cook
> 5. LMAO.....that was funny.
> 6. Beer I can do.
> 7. Inability to draw my bow????? NEVER, not for any man.
> 
> 
> Whew..............it is a good thing I have Steve..........otherwise I'd be single for the rest of my life.  :teeth:


3. www.justcamousa.com
7. Nothing wrong with making him think you need help, then challenging himto a little shooting competition and kicking his butt. Of course with a nice "reward" for winning.


----------



## Obsession

G33k said:


> LMAO
> eeeeewwww, girl you are twisted


LOL..you know, your not the first to say that


----------



## Obsession

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yep, that's how I found her........hahahaha


Here is a perfect exaplme of the risks involved here!!! :angel:


----------



## bowriter

No doubt about it. We men of quality are in the minority and most of us have gotten past the tatoo and piercing appeal age.

All I can tell you is stay away from outdoor writers. We work way too hard, make way too little and want to talk about anything but hunting and fishing when we get home...which isn't that often. Of course, I've been married almost 30 years. I may have a jaded outlook.


----------



## cfuhrer

Obsession said:


> Here is a perfect exaplme of the risks involved here!!! :angel:


LMAO- Thanks Cath I needed the laugh.


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> 3. www.justcamousa.com.


breath, christa, take a deep breath.  

I have been looking for some of the stuff they have there, now I know where some of my next paycheck is going!!!!!!!


----------



## Clickerati

If anyone needs advice on this subject, I suggest you speak to *sebarrier*. The little devil's gone and caught herself a hottie right under our noses :wink:

...I believe it was the "honey catches more flies than vinegar" approach...


----------



## Obsession

I know...they have added so much more than last what they had last year!


----------



## cfuhrer

I am thinking QHM-- Quality Hottie Management. Pass on the little ones to let them grow up to be older, well educated, money earning archers. 

Habitat retention should also be considered too. Make sure that they do not build a high rise or Wal-Mart over your local shooting range, pro-shop or sports bar.

Don't forget the groups that lobby on behalf of lady archers the world over. I value very highly my membership in NHAF (National Hottie Archer Federation) and HaU (Hottie Archers Unlimited). Check for local groups in your area as well.

Dont forgett that it doesn't end with us, we must preserve the fine tradition of hottie archer hunting for future generations as well.


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> breath, christa, take a deep breath.
> 
> I have been looking for some of the stuff they have there, now I know where some of my next paycheck is going!!!!!!!


I could buy every single birthday and christmas for my boyfriend from there. Awesome site. Afraid of what my place will eventually look like. Camo every where. LOL!!!!!! Already bought a few things from them and there delivery was good. Nothing lost or delayed.


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> I could buy every single birthday and christmas for my boyfriend from there. Awesome site. Afraid of what my place will eventually look like. Camo every where. LOL!!!!!! Already bought a few things from them and there delivery was good. Nothing lost or delayed.


Not to hijack the thread but how was the quality, is it worth the price?


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> I am thinking QHM-- Quality Hottie Management. Pass on the little ones to let them grow up to be older, well educated, money earning archers.
> NHAF (National Hottie Archer Federation) and HaU (Hottie Archers Unlimited). .



Funny!!!!! Got a good chuckle on my end.


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> Not to hijack the thread but how was the quality, is it worth the price?



Well as to not reveal what I bought... :embarasse 
Yes I thought the quality and price matched what I would pay for similar items at local department stores. Can't vouche for everything though. There are some items that are REALLY expensive on that site.


----------



## sebarrier

Clickerati said:


> If anyone needs advice on this subject, I suggest you speak to *sebarrier*. The little devil's gone and caught herself a hottie right under our noses :wink:
> 
> ...I believe it was the "honey catches more flies than vinegar" approach...



haha! I can't help that my southern accent draws them in. That is the answer to this thread... a southern accent. ha! Just kidding.. Some people are lucky enough to find a "good catch" early on... and some have to go through several bad apples before they get a good one. The best advice I've heard is "You have to kiss a lot of horny toads before you find prince charming" haha! So true. 

You have to set your standards and not settle for anything less than you deserve.. that goes for all women. :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> Well as to not reveal what I bought... :embarasse
> Yes I thought the quality and price matched what I would pay for similar items at local department stores. Can't vouche for everything though. There are some items that are REALLY expensive on that site.



I think you are *not* refering to what I am asking about, thanks.


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> Don't forget the groups that lobby on behalf of lady archers the world over. I value very highly my membership in NHAF (National Hottie Archer Federation) and HaU (Hottie Archers Unlimited). Check for local groups in your area as well.


Please don't forget about (FITAbh) Fédération internationale de Tir à l'arc de bons hommes!


----------



## thh058

G33k said:


> you ladies are being much to serious about this, a even a bit depressing. I want truth I will look at my own life
> 
> I was thinking more of using some well placed calls "beer, free beer" to seperate him from the pack. Gotta be careful or you could pull the wrong buck. Then leave a trail of release and scopes to draw him farther from the pack and into the woods. Then great him with a picnic basket of jerkey, beer and a back rub. After that it is just maintenance to keep him happy.
> 
> I ain't making no jokes about Mounting your trophy or anything like that , just not proper for a lady


need to be able to cook like a chef and clean like a maid....or make more money than i do and i'll do the cooking and cleaning...


----------



## Clickerati

sebarrier said:


> haha! I can't help that my southern accent draws them in. That is the answer to this thread... a southern accent. ha! Just kidding.. Some people are lucky enough to find a "good catch" early on... and some have to go through several bad apples before they get a good one. The best advice I've heard is "You have to kiss a lot of horny toads before you find prince charming" haha! So true.
> 
> You have to set your standards and not settle for anything less than you deserve.. that goes for all women. :wink:


Brilliant advice!!

(Good thing you added in that "just kidding" after the southern remark! Some of us Yankees sound quite good! :wink: )


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> 3. www.justcamousa.com
> 7. Nothing wrong with making him think you need help, then challenging himto a little shooting competition and kicking his butt. Of course with a nice "reward" for winning.


Holy cow..........I checked out the sexy camo things on that website.


I know I'm a little weird, but I prefer a man that thinks I look sexy in my long johns.  


I agree there is nothing wrong with letting a man know you need help, but I'm not gonna pretend I'm weak to do it. I'm stubborn that way.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> And stop letting him kick your butt at 3d! :teeth: LOL



LOL............I thought it was pretty cool actually. He is a natural at it.


----------



## cfuhrer

Huntin4elk said:


> I agree there is nothing wrong with letting a man know you need help, but I'm not gonna pretend I'm weak to do it. I'm stubborn that way.


I got your back on that one!!


----------



## Obsession

Huntin4elk said:


> Holy cow..........I checked out the sexy camo things on that website.
> 
> 
> I know I'm a little weird, but I prefer a man that thinks I look sexy in my long johns.


WHAT???  Ok...we need to have a serious talk


----------



## HankinsHunter

Clickerati said:


> If anyone needs advice on this subject, I suggest you speak to *sebarrier*. The little devil's gone and caught herself a hottie right under our noses :wink:
> 
> ...I believe it was the "honey catches more flies than vinegar" approach...


Well, sebarrier sure is sweet. The southern accent dosen't hurt either.


----------



## cfuhrer

Obsession said:


> WHAT???  Ok...we need to have a serious talk



No, no Cath, she is right. Eventually none of us are going to want to put forth the effort all of the time (sorry, guys) _and_ when you're afield you need a little more "coverage" than some of those, ahem, items allow. 

She is fully justified in wanting a guy who thinks that comfort is just as good looking as looking good. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## Ivorytooth

G33k said:


> So lets talk about something important, what is the best way to bag the legal limit of hot male archer??? What is the best lure?
> 
> I mean it is easy to catch some horney little buggy but how do you find quality man? The kind that earns money instead of trying to use up yours. The kind that makes you laugh and smile and maybe even a little tingly
> 
> Maybe we can get some suggestions going. Give it a try girls


You want to use up our money instead? 

H4E is ok, I understand the long john thing. We are alot alike. You are lucky, Steve is pretty cool.

You would be suprised what guys consider sexy. You don't always need the Victoria Secret stuff, in fact, a T-shirt is alright for me.  Messed up hair and a T-shirt will do it for me. 

I am not into the prissy type, I like the athletic tomboy type. 

G33k, throwing out bait will attract the wrong kind. Just be yourself.  Quality men will avoid any type of materialistic ploy.  Just be yourself, that is what quality men are looking for.

Anyone know where I can attend a quality man seminar?  Maybe with a certificate of completion, I can find a quality girl.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Ivorytooth...........................there is a quality man right there. Pay attention Ladies, he is right under your noses.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Obsession said:


> WHAT???  Ok...we need to have a serious talk



Cath, you gotta look at it this way. A woman dresses up in some sexy little see-through thing........and yes, her man is going to thing she is sexy. 


But............when you are running around in your long johns, no make-up and hair pulled up in a pony tail and your man looks at you and says, "Oh my Gawd, you are so sexy right now."


Well................then you know you have a keeper. :teeth: :wink:


----------



## Obsession

cfuhrer said:


> No, no Cath, she is right. Eventually none of us are going to want to put forth the effort all of the time (sorry, guys) _and_ when you're afield you need a little more "coverage" than some of those, ahem, items allow.
> 
> She is fully justified in wanting a guy who thinks that comfort is just as good looking as looking good. (If that makes sense.)


LOL...yes I fully understand  Your talking to a girl that sleeps in a wife (man beater as I call them) beater and flannel pajama pants most nights  

However sexy stuff is cool on occasion also...and I would want to be noticed if I went through the effort  But if I am told that the flannels turn him on more than the sexy stuff...lights out :wink: 

In all honesty I know it's not what a woman wears that makes her sexy...the man that loves her will find evereything about her appealing if he's truly in love with her!

I think it's the same with me though...I find a man totally stunning dressed up in a suit but it's also just as hot to see him in jeans and a sweatshirt :wink: and camo....well we won't go there right now  :zip:


----------



## heavyarrow

Huntin4elk said:


> But............when you are running around in your long johns, no make-up and hair pulled up in a pony tail and your man looks at you and says, "Oh my Gawd, you are so sexy right now."
> 
> 
> Well................then you know you have a keeper. :teeth: :wink:


Sometimes that has more to do with the woman, than the man.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Huntin4elk said:


> Holy cow..........I checked out the sexy camo things on that website.
> 
> 
> I know I'm a little weird, but I prefer a man that thinks I look sexy in my long johns.
> 
> 
> I agree there is nothing wrong with letting a man know you need help, but I'm not gonna pretend I'm weak to do it. I'm stubborn that way.



Don't worry. I climb in bed in sweat pants and tshirt 99.9% of the time. Nothing wrong with a treat from time to time though. Nothing wrong with looking good.  

I am stubborn the other way. I never let a guy know I need help. I was joking about the pulling back. I have only had that happen once with a bow that was set too high for me. I don't even like the thought of shooting from the women's peg for 3d this summer. I would rather build up my strength and shoot with the guys. But I will have to suck up my pride and shoot the shorter distances for awhile.


----------



## Obsession

Huntin4elk said:


> Cath, you gotta look at it this way. A woman dresses up in some sexy little see-through thing........and yes, her man is going to thing she is sexy.
> 
> 
> But............when you are running around in your long johns, no make-up and hair pulled up in a pony tail and your man looks at you and says, "Oh my Gawd, you are so sexy right now."
> 
> 
> Well................then you know you have a keeper. :teeth: :wink:


I won't argue with that


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> I am stubborn the other way. I never let a guy know I need help. I was joking about the pulling back. I have only had that happen once with a bow that was set too high for me. I don't even like the thought of shooting from the women's peg for 3d this summer. I would rather build up my strength and shoot with the guys. But I will have to suck up my pride and shoot the shorter distances for awhile.


I know what you mean...........however, I'm trying really hard to work on the whole asking for help thing. Foamkilr gets mad everytime he sees me lift something heavy. I never thought much of it, but realized that I should let him do those kinds of things since he is there and willing to do it. I've been on mine own doing things for myself for so long that it is hard to get used to having a man around that WANTS to help. It is really nice, I'm very lucky.



You have women's stakes????? WTH??????


----------



## Ivorytooth

Huntin4elk said:


> Ivorytooth...........................there is a quality man right there. Pay attention Ladies, he is right under your noses.


Geez, I bet that is gonna cost me extra for you to say that.   I will pay in cucumbers. Them kids are gonna love me! LOL!  Do they like radishes too?

Yes, you can cook silly. Them cheesy potatoes are great!


----------



## Ivorytooth

Huntin4elk said:


> I know what you mean...........however, I'm trying really hard to work on the whole asking for help thing. Foamkilr gets mad everytime he sees me lift something heavy. I never thought much of it, but realized that I should let him do those kinds of things since he is there and willing to do it. I've been on mine own doing things for myself for so long that it is hard to get used to having a man around that WANTS to help. It is really nice, I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> You have women's stakes????? WTH??????



Don't be telling her about women's stakes. It is hard enough to set up shoots as it is.  

You wouldn't shoot from them anyways unless Lonnie does.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Huntin4elk said:


> I know what you mean...........however, I'm trying really hard to work on the whole asking for help thing. Foamkilr gets mad everytime he sees me lift something heavy. I never thought much of it, but realized that I should let him do those kinds of things since he is there and willing to do it. I've been on mine own doing things for myself for so long that it is hard to get used to having a man around that WANTS to help. It is really nice, I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> You have women's stakes????? WTH??????



that is so funny....I am not allowed to carry anything heavy either. Even a laundry basket up the stairs. that is absolutely crazy to me. I have been doing that for over...umm. lots of years. LOL. Starting to think your guy and my guy are related.  

Yep.....longest distance is 35 yards for ladies. I can shoot the mens peg if I wish, but I am competing against the other ladies, so that gives them an unfair advantage over me. Haven't shaked the apple tree of....I want to compete against the guys. My guy could handle it and would be all for it, but some of the others can't. Do you just shoot local 3d events or do you belong to major organizations? You can pm if you don't wish to post. Of course if we are revealing what we sleep in....I don't think that quesition is private.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Ivorytooth said:


> Geez, I bet that is gonna cost me extra for you to say that.   I will pay in cucumbers. Them kids are gonna love me! LOL!  Do they like radishes too?
> 
> Yes, you can cook silly. Them cheesy potatoes are great!


Geesh Justin.......................you know I said that in all honesty.


But since you asked...............cucumbers and radishes won't go to waste at my house. LOL..........are you kidding, my kids would rather eat that then candy. :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Ivorytooth said:


> Don't be telling her about women's stakes. It is hard enough to set up shoots as it is.
> 
> You wouldn't shoot from them anyways unless Lonnie does.


LMAO........you know me too well. No, I wouldn't shoot from ladies stakes.

I'm going to get Lonnie one of these days........I swear it I will. And when I do, we are gonna celebrate BIG TIME. :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Do you think this would make a keeper? A man cleaning his woman's (includes all relationships) dentures? OK, how about wearing her dentures? 

And it doesnt matter to me what she wears.........just like Xmas, rip off the wrapping and enjoy the gift !


----------



## Huntin4Elk

dea dell'arco said:


> that is so funny....I am not allowed to carry anything heavy either. Even a laundry basket up the stairs. that is absolutely crazy to me. I have been doing that for over...umm. lots of years. LOL. Starting to think your guy and my guy are related.
> 
> Yep.....longest distance is 35 yards for ladies. I can shoot the mens peg if I wish, but I am competing against the other ladies, so that gives them an unfair advantage over me. Haven't shaked the apple tree of....I want to compete against the guys. My guy could handle it and would be all for it, but some of the others can't. Do you just shoot local 3d events or do you belong to major organizations? You can pm if you don't wish to post. Of course if we are revealing what we sleep in....I don't think that quesition is private.


LMAO...........they must be related. Steve is always glaring at me (in a good way) when I do something that he feels he should be taking care of. I have to admit, it is really nice to get treated like a lady for a change. The bad thing is that I don't even think about it most of the time. See something that needs done and just do it. I swear, I am work in progress right now. I'm trying. I just thank God that I have him around..............don't know what I'd do without him.

As for stakes. We don't have a lot of lady trad shooters in this area. I only do local 3-d..............if you have read many of my posts, you will know that I don't like to leave Idaho. I told you I was weird. So, I like to try and beat as many guys as I can. I still post in the women's trad, but the men shoot from the same stakes as we do, so it is still a fair comparison.


What I sleep in???? Whoa, did I miss that question??? LMAO


----------



## dea dell'arco

Well I am glad to hear that there are other women out there like me that would prefer to compete with the guys. I was starting to think I was being a little weird. Don't want to insult the other ladies that do shoot from the women's stakes. 

And Obsession is right. If the guy likes then that is all that matters. Whether your talking something revealing or long johns. I am lucky enough to have a guy that tells me I look beautiful every morning when I know I look my worst.


----------



## Clickerati

HankinsHunter said:


> Well, sebarrier sure is sweet. The southern accent dosen't hurt either.


She's as sweet as sweet tea!! :wink: 

And I'll remind you about that sweet southern accent after she's given you your tail kickin'!! (I may be a fellow Yankee, but the sisters gotta stick together!)


----------



## HankinsHunter

Clickerati said:


> She's as sweet as sweet tea!! :wink:
> 
> And I'll remind you about that sweet southern accent after she's given you your tail kickin'!! (I may be a fellow Yankee, but the sisters gotta stick together!)



She can talk all the trash she wants. Skeet.....I'm sure she'll wax the floor with me. Everything else, that's how I earn a liv'in. Poor old sebarrier doesn't know what she's in for. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

HankinsHunter said:


> She can talk all the trash she wants. Skeet.....I'm sure she'll wax the floor with me. Everything else, that's how I earn a liv'in. Poor old sebarrier doesn't know what she's in for. :wink:


Just a week to go before the big showdown!!
The suspense is killing me!!!

And don't take sebarrier for granted, HH. She'll get you when you least expect it!! :wink:


----------



## sebarrier

:angel: 7 days until the big showdown... :teeth: Leigh.. you think YOU are excited... haha


----------



## Clickerati

I'm as giddy as a school girl, so I can even imagine how you're feeling!! :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

*Bud Light*

Just put a dab of Bud Light behind each ear... And be prepared to run!


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Just put a dab of Bud Light behind each ear... And be prepared to run!


Why isn't your pic on the hottest male archer thread, Scooter?!


----------



## cfuhrer

Clickerati said:


> Why isn't your pic on the hottest male archer thread, Scooter?!


Here, here, AMEN!!!


----------



## Clickerati

Fancy Scooter giving us advice when he hasn't even shown us his purty lil ol' face!


----------



## BHNTR1

*Just a simple one*



G33k said:


> you ladies are being much to serious about this, a even a bit depressing. I want truth I will look at my own life
> 
> I was thinking more of using some well placed calls "beer, free beer" to seperate him from the pack. Gotta be careful or you could pull the wrong buck. Then leave a trail of release and scopes to draw him farther from the pack and into the woods. Then great him with a picnic basket of jerkey, beer and a back rub. After that it is just maintenance to keep him happy.
> 
> I ain't making no jokes about Mounting your trophy or anything like that , just not proper for a lady



I'm one of the easy ones, I'll just settle for the back rub and maintenance, Got all the other stuff already, when do I start? :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

BHNTR1 said:


> I'm one of the easy ones, I'll just settle for the back rub and maintenance, Got all the other stuff already, when do I start? :wink:


Carefull you could loose all of your leverage.


----------



## BHNTR1

*Leverage*

So thats what they call all the extra bling bling now days!!!!!!!!!! :teeth: May just have to reconsider then........ :embarasse


----------



## Huntmaster

G33k said:


> So lets talk about something important, what is the best way to bag the legal limit of hot male archer??? What is the best lure?
> 
> I mean it is easy to catch some horney little buggy but how do you find quality man? The kind that earns money instead of trying to use up yours. The kind that makes you laugh and smile and maybe even a little tingly


OK g33k, I'll give in and give you a few hints.

We aint in the bar (drinking just makes us realize how hard it is to find someone  )
We might be found any given day mowing the yard or working on something that needs attention (if it aint broke, we must not be trying hard enough :angry: )
We usually *can't* be found at some hip hop joint dancing to the latest tunes (old school tunes only.....what is that crap anyway?  )
You may find us having a good time with the kid(s) just goofing arround (hay, we gotta feel young again some how :tongue: )
We can occasionally be found at a mom's house on the roof, or mowing the yard, or doing some heavy work that she really shouldn't be doing. (we know where our enharatence is :secret: )
We can be found on the shooting range with Dad doing what he enjoys, or setting the time on his vcr or computer (they never can understand that new fangled electronics stuff.....kinda like that new fangled music  )
We just might be found sitting in our favorite chair enjoying listening to the little one practicing for band (yes, it does get painfull at times  )
We could be found on the range shooting our bows, or helping out behind the scene (done shooting, so what better way to get to see if any singles are arround? :thumbs_up )

And you CAN'T find us on Ebay!  :teeth: 

Lure? Maby a wink, how about a "Hi", or even an occasional chat? We don't want high maintenence (we're not) and we don't want drama (we hate soaps). Good luck hunting, we could be your neighbor, your banker, or just some schmoe playing the 9 to 5. (Now ya know how *WE* feel :wink: )

Man, I'm gonna catch a bunch of crap for giving the secrets away.....union rules, ya know?


----------



## ptcrad24

*VEry Simple Answer*

Stand in front of his sight with "I love you" 
Chase him if he decides to run away from you. 
The end. 

Beware of the one that you are dealing with because he might shoot you with his long arrows.
Whispering in a guy's ear with "I have a crush on you" is another option.


----------



## Archerywarrior

*be your self*

I like to have a woman be her self and then I can be my self and get to know that person. Archery is a good way to have a nice walk in the woods 3-ding and getting to know a little about people


----------



## heavyarrow

Even though this started as a girls looking for guys thread, reading all the things here you ladies look for is like a hand book for a guy looking to find an archery lady. 

So back to the attempted comic tone of the thread I have decided to help out with suggestions

1. Beer is good, GOOD beer is better
2. Cleavage is nice, but not mandatory, a tight pair of jeans works just as fine. 
3. Drive a pickup....preferably a ford, but a dodge or (shudders) chevy is also acceptable. Jeeps are also ok (NO FAKE LIBERTY wannabees :wink: ) you know who you are. 
4. Always convince us to go with the more expensive (insert hunting/shooting related item here) Offering to buy it for us would seal the deal. 
5. Enjoy good food. Pizza and wings are a beautiful thing. Don't order salads at a bar&grille.
6. Post pictures of yourself in the "hottest female archer" thead
7. Never complain that the outdoor channel is on too much


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Well I am not looking for a male archer.....LOL......but I do have plenty of advice for guys looking for females and my rates are reasonable......


----------



## dodgetech

*obsession*

i think obsession definitly knows how to get a man..look at her fan club..shes the best


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Huntin4elk said:


> Cath, you gotta look at it this way. A woman dresses up in some sexy little see-through thing........and yes, her man is going to thing she is sexy.
> 
> 
> But............when you are running around in your long johns, no make-up and hair pulled up in a pony tail and your man looks at you and says, "Oh my Gawd, you are so sexy right now."
> 
> 
> Well................then you know you have a keeper. :teeth: :wink:



He's probably just imagining whats under the long johns. :tongue: :wink: :Omg:


----------



## dea dell'arco

heavyarrow said:


> Even though this started as a girls looking for guys thread, reading all the things here you ladies look for is like a hand book for a guy looking to find an archery lady.
> 
> So back to the attempted comic tone of the thread I have decided to help out with suggestions
> 
> 1. Beer is good, GOOD beer is better
> 2. Cleavage is nice, but not mandatory, a tight pair of jeans works just as fine.
> 3. Drive a pickup....preferably a ford, but a dodge or (shudders) chevy is also acceptable. Jeeps are also ok (NO FAKE LIBERTY wannabees :wink: ) you know who you are.
> 4. Always convince us to go with the more expensive (insert hunting/shooting related item here) Offering to buy it for us would seal the deal.
> 5. Enjoy good food. Pizza and wings are a beautiful thing. Don't order salads at a bar&grille.
> 6. Post pictures of yourself in the "hottest female archer" thead
> 7. Never complain that the outdoor channel is on too much


I could almost swear that there was a shot or two in this. But being as that is not possible....
1. Beer is fine to give a guy, especially if you still like him after he has had quite a few and becomes annoying, loud, or just down right stupid. If you like him drunk.....you can pretty much like him at any time.
2. Of course if you can catch him while wearing sweat pants, a tshirt, and a ball cap....then he is definitely a keeper. And many of us can look VERY attractive in just that kind of attire.
3. Hmmm, what is it with pickups. Guys care to fill us in why you find a girl driving a pickup attractive????? Jeeps are cool.....ain't commenting on the rest of that comment.
4. Always offer for a man to waste...I mean spend their money however they like. And I agree by all means, if a guy is willing to spend on me, then I am willing to spend on him. Us ladies like hunting, archery, and fishing stuff too. Best date are those spent at cabelas, gander mountain and dicks sporting goods. LOL 
5. And if he doesn't comment that you put on a few pounds and doesn't mind an occasional delicating placed belches.....KEEPER. Grab him while you can.
6. LMAO Maybe if you darn guys would post some more pics.
7. If he watches it and enjoys laughing at the idiot that gets winded trying to catch the turkey he just shot....KEEPER. Especially if he is in good enough shape to not do the same in real life. :wink: 

Just giving you a hard time heavyarrow.


----------



## Shawn

*Sts*

The secret is STS sytem!


----------



## Silver Dingo

LOL :teeth:


----------



## Obsession

dodgetech said:


> i think obsession definitly knows how to get a man..look at her fan club..shes the best


I know how to get one...Now I have to learn how to keep one


----------



## Oregon Shooter

> 3. Hmmm, what is it with pickups. Guys care to fill us in why you find a girl driving a pickup attractive????? Jeeps are cool.....ain't commenting on the rest of that comment.


a good looking woman in tight jeans climbing into a lifted pickup brings a tear to my eye


----------



## dea dell'arco

Oregon Shooter said:


> a good looking woman in tight jeans climbing into a lifted pickup brings a tear to my eye


Interesting. Maybe thats why I keep getting suggestions to trade in for a new pickup truck. :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Fuggettabout the truck !!!!!!!   Pics, we need pics !


----------



## Bobmuley

I can tell you from a man's perspective:

1.) Breathe
2.) Show up
3.) Speak as little as possible

thats really the only to standards to which we hold ourselves to.     :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Jerry/NJ said:


> Fuggettabout the truck !!!!!!!   Pics, we need pics !


LMAO    
Pics of guys or pics of girls. Us ladies would prefer that only guys pics are posted in this area. :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

dea dell'arco said:


> LMAO
> Pics of guys or pics of girls. Us ladies would prefer that only guys pics are posted in this area. :wink:





OOOoops........you women (not girls) of course :thumbs_up


----------



## heavyarrow

Obsession said:


> I know how to get one...Now I have to learn how to keep one


Stop peeing your pants so much  :shade: 




oregon shooter said:


> a good looking woman in tight jeans climbing into a lifted pickup brings a tear to my eye


AMEN TO THAT :beer:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Bobmuley said:


> I can tell you from a man's perspective:
> 
> 3.) Speak as little as possible



:angry: 
I sure hope you are joking. I prefer a man that likes to converse a little. He may occasionally have something intelligent to share.  JK LOL
Of course believe it or not....some of us internet gabbers are very quiet in person.


----------



## BowTechMO

I know exactly how.........

Tell him that he can bowhunt and shoot as much as he wants and you'll NEVER give him a hard time about it! 

Throw in a tight pair of jeans and some skin up top............you may get him to marry you! 

lol


----------



## cfuhrer

BowTechMO said:


> I know exactly how.........
> 
> Tell him that he can bowhunt and shoot as much as he wants and you'll NEVER give him a hard time about it!
> 
> lol



Didnt work for our family, he still found greener pastures.


----------



## cfuhrer

Jerry/NJ said:


> Fuggettabout the truck !!!!!!!   Pics, we need pics !



Tell us about it, there is a perfectly good thread titled "Hottest Male Archer" and NO ONE is posting pics there.


----------



## Obsession

heavyarrow said:


> Stop peeing your pants so much  :shade:


Hey for the record...I never said I did that  Nikki is the one who thought we were being way too serious :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

cfuhrer said:


> Tell us about it, there is a perfectly good thread titled "Hottest Male Archer" and NO ONE is posting pics there.


What ya wanna see?


----------



## Obsession

dea dell'arco said:


> :angry:
> I sure hope you are joking. I prefer a man that likes to converse a little. He may occasionally have something intelligent to share.  JK LOL
> Of course believe it or not....some of us internet gabbers are very quiet in person.


Of course he's joking...Most normal men hate being around quiet shy women. The only ones who prefer a quiet woman is the woes who have been married to the same woman forever!! They have come to appreciate quiet once in a while if they have the forever nonstop nagging/gabberjaw wife!  

Many internet gabbers are quiet in person....you shouldnt be though. If I walked into a room with some of the people I have only chatted with here...I would have no problem yakking their ear off for the simple reason that I feel as if I know some of the people here. I don't think I am really a quiet person anyways though...unless I am mad and then the silent treatment comes into play


----------



## cfuhrer

Jerry/NJ said:



> What ya wanna see?


I'm tempted to be snarky and say "whatever ya got" but in another thread I was warned about you.


----------



## dodgetech

*..*



Obsession said:


> I know how to get one...Now I have to learn how to keep one



if a mans happy he wont stray.we live in a shallow world[seems like] were looks and money are everything..


obsession you never gave me a chance..


----------



## Little<EVIL>

*hmmmm*

Being a redhead is a great start,,,,,,,, clevage is #2 and lst but not least she has a new honda fourtrax :angel: 


oh yea..one more shes gotta love texas holdem, if not we will have a lot of problems


----------



## G33k

Oregon Shooter said:


> a good looking woman in tight jeans climbing into a lifted pickup brings a tear to my eye


I live in jeans and I drive a lifted Excursion....... Diesel of course!!


----------



## Oregon Shooter

G33k said:


> I live in jeans and I drive a lifted Excursion....... Diesel of course!!


now thats what i like to hear  your hotness factor just went way up :thumbs_up  question is though...when ya moving to Oregon? :wink:


----------



## Shirt

Assuming I qualify as quality (which my ego dictates I do...  )

She waved a bottle of red wine at me, said "the barbecue is that way", and the following day I had a huge grin on my face and shot my way into third place by a fair margin. We've been together ever since. :smile: 

Short version? Don't TRYto catch 'em. It turns out we'd both spent the previous week or so deciding that yes, we were happy being single... :embarasse


----------



## Clickerati

And here I thought the way to a Scot's heart was through his haggis...

...or better yet, being under his kilt!! :wink:


----------



## Shirt

See, the classic problem there is assuming I'm Scottish. 

I'm actually only up here for an MSc, previously at York... and born in Hammersmith. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Not too far from me, then!


----------



## Obsession

dodgetech said:


> if a mans happy he wont stray.we live in a shallow world[seems like] were looks and money are everything..
> 
> 
> obsession you never gave me a chance..


I agree with you on the first comment 

As for the second...I've responded to every message you've written me.


----------



## Lawdawg131

dea dell'arco said:


> LMAO
> Pics of guys or pics of girls. Us ladies would prefer that only guys pics are posted in this area. :wink:



This may get me booed outta here but there were requests!


----------



## Scooter_SC

*You Flatter Me*

I think you all are giving me too much credit  But thanks for the ego boost. I'm truly flattered!



Clickerati said:


> Why isn't your pic on the hottest male archer thread, Scooter?!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

dodgetech said:


> obsession you never gave me a chance..


Maybe it has something to do with she is taken , just a swag!


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> I think you all are giving me too much credit  But thanks for the ego boost. I'm truly flattered!


So go on then...go over and post it!!!! :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

You asked for it, you got it... :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

:thumbs_up what a honey!!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Clickerati said:


> :thumbs_up what a honey!!! :wink:


Good scouting clickerati!!!


----------



## Clickerati

dea dell'arco said:


> Good scouting clickerati!!!


No worries, honey!! If anyone deserves 'em, you sure do!!

No one can ever accuse me of being a slacker where hotties are concerned :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

*Thanks!*

You all just made my day!


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> You all just made my day!


As you've made ours!! :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

Clickerati happy belated birthday... :cocktail: I think we need an icon for a birthday cake. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Clickerati happy belated birthday... :cocktail: I think we need an icon for a birthday cake. :wink:


Aww, thanks Scooter!! Better late than never :wink: 
Cheers :cocktail:


----------



## sebarrier

CLICK YOU HAD A BIRTHDAY!?!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati

sebarrier said:


> CLICK YOU HAD A BIRTHDAY!?!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth:


Yeah, it was on Sunday, honey!! 
Thanks for the belateds, but don't worry...I know you have something far more important (HH) on your mind :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC

*Your Turn*

Clickerati where's your Pic? Remember...Goose and Gander :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Clickerati where's your Pic? Remember...Goose and Gander :wink:


Look at my avatar!

 Trust me, I'm not in same league as Cath, Dea, Samantha, Nikki, Sarah, and soooo many others...


----------



## G33k

Clickerati said:


> Trust me, I'm not in same league as Cath, Dea, Samantha, Nikki, Sarah, and soooo many others...


Now that is something I trully doubt. I have not seen a picure but we have all seen yo personality and it seems you are not lacking in any category.


----------



## Clickerati

G33k said:


> Now that is something I trully doubt. I have not seen a picure but we have all seen yo personality and it seems you are not lacking in any category.


Oh Nikki, you are a sweetheart!! :teeth:


----------



## dahmer

Hey Clickie, there is a lot of emphasis put on looks, but if there isn't a great mind and personality to go with it then don't even bother. I've had the misfortune in my younger days of being on a date with a knockout that had every guy around in heat. but try to carry on a conversation and you could talk to a brick wall and get a better response. A great personality and mind are much more important than looks. But I guess that only applies if a man has the intelligence recognize that fact. As years go by, beauty fades and your left with nothing but, a great mind and personality bring pleasure for years.


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Hey Clickie, there is a lot of emphasis put on looks, but if there isn't a great mind and personality to go with it then don't even bother. I've had the misfortune in my younger days of being on a date with a knockout that had every guy around in heat. but try to carry on a conversation and you could talk to a brick wall and get a better response. A great personality and mind are much more important than looks. But I guess that only applies if a man has the intelligence recognize that fact. As years go by, beauty fades and your left with nothing but, a great mind and personality bring pleasure for years.


Spoken like a true gentleman, dahmer. That's very lovely of you to say and I wish more people thought like this!!


----------



## Scooter_SC

Clickerati - I noticed you were into photography. What do you like to shoot? Photography has always been my first love... I'd love to see some of your work.


----------



## dahmer

Since this an archery website then I guess the best thing to tell you Clickie is "Beauty is in the eye of the bowholder!" :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Clickerati said:


> Spoken like a true gentleman, dahmer. That's very lovely of you to say and I wish more people thought like this!!


Amen!!!!
Beauty has nothing to do with looks. Personality and how you treat others means much more. 

I would rather be seen as a sweetheart then a hot chick any day.

You know clickerati....these guys will keep digging for a pic. Especially since your one of the fun people on this forum.


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Since this an archery website then I guess the best thing to tell you Clickie is "Beauty is in the eye of the bowholder!" :wink:


Well, maybe with this kind of encouragement I might actually consider (gulp) posting my pic.


----------



## Clickerati

dea dell'arco said:


> Amen!!!!
> Beauty has nothing to do with looks. Personality and how you treat others means much more.
> 
> I would rather be seen as a sweetheart then a hot chick any day.
> 
> You know clickerati....these guys will keep digging for a pic. Especially since your one of the fun people on this forum.


Now you're talking Dea!! But as we all know...you're sweet, funny and a hottie :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Clickerati - I noticed you were into photography. What do you like to shoot? Photography has always been my first love... I'd love to see some of your work.


Yeah, I was a professional photojournalist when I lived in the US and now I do more technical work for an architectural photographer. I have a Nikon N90s (also known as F90x) from my newspaper days, but I would love to get a Nikon D100 or D2x. Of course, my boss keeps promising to school me in medium and large format, which I would love to learn to do!!

Some of my older stuff needs scanning, but I can post some of my newer stuff if you like.


----------



## cfuhrer

Clickerati said:


> Yeah, it was on Sunday, honey!!
> Thanks for the belateds, but don't worry...I know you have something far more important (HH) on your mind :wink:


So sorry I missed it,
belated best wishes. :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> So sorry I missed it,
> belated best wishes. :cocktail: :cocktail:


Cheers Christa!! :cocktail:
No need to be sorry, I'll have another one next year!! :wink:


----------



## dahmer

Dea, are you shooting the Summit Twp. shoot on May 28th. this is the team money shoot just outside of Butler? Let me know if your going, there should be a lot of "hot male archers" there. I can be your bodyguard.


----------



## Scooter_SC

Those new digitals are nice. I have the Mamaya 1000s medium format camera, but I don't get much of a chance to use it anymore. Nobody local seems to cary the film anymore. It did take a beautiful photograph though. I currently shoot the Nikon 6006, but I have been eyeing the D100. I'd love to go digital.

I would like to see some of your work though. I'll attach one of mine.


----------



## Scooter_SC

Let's try a bigger version


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Those new digitals are nice. I have the Mamaya 1000s medium format camera, but I don't get much of a chance to use it anymore. Nobody local seems to cary the film anymore. It did take a beautiful photograph though. I currently shoot the Nikon 6006, but I have been eyeing the D100. I'd love to go digital.
> 
> I would like to see some of your work though. I'll attach one of mine.


Nothing beats film, though. It gives a warmth and depth you don't quite get with digital. But they are improving all the time! The problem with digital is storage. You need a big external drive for all the files!!

That pic would look lovely full size! I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post mine...they're all on my hard drive at work!


----------



## dea dell'arco

dahmer said:


> Dea, are you shooting the Summit Twp. shoot on May 28th. this is the team money shoot just outside of Butler? Let me know if your going, there should be a lot of "hot male archers" there. I can be your bodyguard.


I would have to ask my "coach". LOL. The boyfriend is all the bodyguard I need. Loves me to death and has an italian temper. Seriously. I see it on the schedule but I doubt we would be going. I am still waiting on a new bow and have yet to shoot a 3d. I am a spot shooter. I have been tagging along to the 3d events on the weekend to spend time with the old man and to try to learn how to judge my yardage. The whole random team thing would probably be a thumbs down for us. We like to spend time with friends. Of course there is nothing wrong with making new ones. Something changes I will let you know! I can be found at other local 3d events pretty much every Sunday at least and now that I am graduating college, my Saturdays are open too. Of course a certain amount of time must be left open for the trout streams. :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> I would have to ask my "coach". LOL. The boyfriend is all the bodyguard I need. Loves me to death and has an italian temper. Seriously. I see it on the schedule but I doubt we would be going. I am still waiting on a new bow and have yet to shoot a 3d. I am a spot shooter. I have been tagging along to the 3d events on the weekend to spend time with the old man and to try to learn how to judge my yardage. The whole random team thing would probably be a thumbs down for us. We like to spend time with friends. Of course there is nothing wrong with making new ones. Something changes I will let you know! I can be found at other local 3d events pretty much every Sunday at least and now that I am graduating college, my Saturdays are open too. Of course a certain amount of time must be left open for the trout streams. :wink:


Sounds like Dea has a great handle on her priorities. :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> Sounds like Dea has a great handle on her priorities. :thumbs_up



I almost forgot...that is the weekend I am getting my new tattoo. I walk through the woods might be out of the question....depends on how sore it is afterwards. I suffered through fishing last time.  archery was a little more difficult to pull off.


----------



## dahmer

Except for fishing for a fish that has never eatin anything but pellets i.e. dogfood, it's entire life.


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> I almost forgot...that is the weekend I am getting my new tattoo. I walk through the woods might be out of the question....depends on how sore it is afterwards. I suffered through fishing last time.  archery was a little more difficult to pull off.



Whoo Hoo, watcha gonna get? If you dont mind sharing...


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> Whoo Hoo, watcha gonna get? If you dont mind sharing...



Big debate right now. And I only have a few weeks to decide. A deer head (similar to the browning logo), a crow, an owl, or excalibur. (I love medieval stuff). My first one was easy, I knew exactly what I wanted. The old man keeps suggesting a gobbler....aint happening. SUGGESTIONS are welcome.

Clickerati...nice pic. You should start a thread just to show off your stuff.


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> Big debate right now. And I only have a few weeks to decide. A deer head (similar to the browning logo), a crow, an owl, or excalibur. (I love medieval stuff). My first one was easy, I knew exactly what I wanted. The old man keeps suggesting a gobbler....aint happening. SUGGESTIONS are welcome.
> 
> Clickerati...nice pic. You should start a thread just to show off your stuff.



Ahhhh, so we dont know what were getting we just know that we are. Do we know where yet, that might help decide the what.

When the Browning logo is done well it makes a very nice tatoo.


----------



## dahmer

Check out the deer skull w/ antlers that Carbon Vapor uses for their Vaporized Logo. It's in the back of the Lancaster catalog. AWESOME looking!


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> Ahhhh, so we dont know what were getting we just know that we are. Do we know where yet, that might help decide the what.
> 
> When the Browning logo is done well it makes a very nice tatoo.



I usually just point and say "right here". LOL!!! Don't know how to explain location in words. Ahh, below waist line, in the front, just to the left of my right leg. 

Yea I have seen a few logos that would be cool. I want something simple and most likely just black ink. My first one is all color and I want this one to be different.

Uh oh, I think I hijack this thread. Maybe I should shut up for awhile. :zip: :smile:


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> I usually just point and say "right here". LOL!!! Don't know how to explain location in words. Ahh, below waist line, in the front, just to the left of my right leg.
> 
> Yea I have seen a few logos that would be cool. I want something simple and most likely just black ink. My first one is all color and I want this one to be different.
> 
> Uh oh, I think I hijack this thread. Maybe I should shut up for awhile. :zip: :smile:


We'll unhijack by calling it a discussion on camo or maybe plumage techiniques.
Black tats are nice as they are much lower maintinence when it comes time to touch them up and, depending on the tat, you can do them in one sitting as opposed to multiple sitttings for some color jobs.


----------



## sebarrier

Don't let clickerati fool you all... I have seen pictures and she really is quite beautiful! Obviously she enjoys playing hard to get... incase ya'll couldn't tell. :teeth:


----------



## Scooter_SC

I think you're right sebarrier.


----------



## cfuhrer

sebarrier said:


> Obviously she enjoys playing hard to get... incase ya'll couldn't tell. :teeth:


*gasp* I had no idea.


----------



## heavyarrow

Dea

For the location you described I'd go with either the crow or excalibur. The crow one should be a sillouhette type or abstract deal.(like the symbol in the movie) Just my suggestions. 

Dahmer
Yea that is a cool logo, so is the easton truck sticker one. I have a deer skull tat from a picture of one of my skull mounts. The guy did a good job. I only wish that the rack was bigger.


----------



## dea dell'arco

cfuhrer said:


> *gasp* I had no idea.



LOL!!! Yea it isn't like we thought she was unattractive. Just pointing out that her personality does her just fine without looks. Let her play hard to get...she is having fun.


----------



## dea dell'arco

heavyarrow said:


> Dea
> 
> For the location you described I'd go with either the crow or excalibur. The crow one should be a sillouhette type or abstract deal.(like the symbol in the movie) Just my suggestions.
> 
> Dahmer
> Yea that is a cool logo, so is the easton truck sticker one. I have a deer skull tat from a picture of one of my skull mounts. The guy did a good job. I only wish that the rack was bigger.


definitely silouhette no matter what, with the exception of the sword.

Shooter a bigger deer and that wouldn't be an issue. :mg:


----------



## cfuhrer

dea dell'arco said:


> LOL!!! Yea it isn't like we thought she was unattractive. Just pointing out that her personality does her just fine without looks. Let her play hard to get...she is having fun.


Luckily she consents to take us all along for the ride.


----------



## Swede

Well I can´t speak for anyone other then myself. Honestly it all boils down to personality and chemistry. Shooting a bow is of course a start for it makes for a good common ground to start from imho at least. :wink: 

A Swedes point of view lol

Magnus


----------



## Clickerati

dea dell'arco said:


> Clickerati...nice pic. You should start a thread just to show off your stuff.


Sorry, Dea, I can't take the credit for that pic...it's Scooter's!!! And pretty shooting, too! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Hard to get!!?? Who me??!! :wink: 

Sebarrier, speak for yourself!! I've seen you, too, and you're a stunner!! Just ask HH!! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> I would like to see some of your work though. I'll attach one of mine.


Here you go, Scooter, especially for your birthday, and comparable to your snap!


----------



## Scooter_SC

Great shot! :thumbs_up Looks like you have an eye...

Thanks again for the Birthday shout.


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Great shot! :thumbs_up Looks like you have an eye...
> 
> Thanks again for the Birthday shout.


You know what, Scooter..._I have two!!!_
Happy birthday, honey!!


----------



## Scooter_SC

Two indeed :teeth:


----------



## speakmancrew

*to get a good man*

1. Don't make it too oddvious that your looking for one, but noticable.
2. Honesty, don't hide info.
3. cleavege is a +, but not neccessary, not too sleezy.
4. A good man wants a GOOD woman!


----------



## Big Country

Since I almost never venture into the ladies forum...I just found this thread.

Dea, from your description of when and how you found your new boyfriend....I think I know you? :mg: 

Tina?


----------



## bowtech_babe

*How to catch a male archer*

Must be willing to sport your best ASSests......your equipment  

Give them that "come here" look....the eyes have it.

Become the prey but actually you are the hunter :secret: 

Be direct with men they appreciate it (they don't have the key to the female code but they try) :zip: 

Wear a push up bra and thong *camo ofcourse!




Most of all to catch a male archer; you must be a female archer  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

bb, in most states baiting is illegal. A push up bra and thong to a man is like a salt block to deer, can't resist and gives you an unfair advantage. :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe

Yeah but some of us don't need a push up bra :wink: 

I'm legal there but the thong.......well  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Should we classify that as a "concealed weapon"!


----------



## fire flight L.C

Here is what my lady friend does and yes she shoots,, ( pretty dang good too) 

She is nice, she is patient, non argumentative, good back scratcher!!! easy to get along with,, supportive,,, non judgmental.. She is not High maintance, not jealous (that I can tell) She likes to hunt... fish, camp, go to movies,,, she cooks great ( I don't mind to wash dishes) She tolerates me,( she desrves a medal) she is pretty cool,,, She is a great friend,, very trustworthy, listens great.. oh,, pretty dang good shooter too!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

bowtech_babe said:


> Yeah but some of us don't need a push up bra :wink:
> 
> I'm legal there but the thong.......well
> 
> Samantha


We know what you're gettin for Christmas


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Should we classify that as a "concealed weapon"!


I've said it once, I'll say it again, dahmer..."weapons of mass distraction"!!


----------



## dahmer

Clickerati said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again, dahmer..."weapons of mass distraction"!!


Never heard it put any better! :smile:


----------



## No Mercy

Clickerati said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again, dahmer..."weapons of mass distraction"!!



Good one Leigh!!!

Now that is funny! :teeth:


----------



## bowtech_babe

Jerry/NJ said:


> We know what you're gettin for Christmas


Jerry I think it is illegal to mail yourself to me :wink: 

Samantha


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Should we classify that as a "concealed weapon"!


Only way to find that out is to search me  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Sounds very tempting :wink: , just don't need my a** kicked by a woman. Really hard on the male ego  ! Better idea would be for me to shoot in the group behind you, then have the bino's ready when you score your target. Much safer for me, but not as much fun :tongue: .


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Sounds very tempting :wink: , just don't need my a** kicked by a woman. Really hard on the male ego  ! Better idea would be for me to shoot in the group behind you, then have the bino's ready when you score your target. Much safer for me, but not as much fun :tongue: .


Smart man knows when he is out done by a woman. Not only that thongs are made to not be seen unless the person wants you to see them :embarasse 

Samantha


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> Should we classify that as a "concealed weapon"!



I thought it was a (victorias) secret weapon.


----------



## dahmer

There is nothing secret about Victoria's, but that merchandise is one heck of a weapon, BETTER than a salt block to a deer  !


----------



## dahmer

bowtech_babe said:


> Smart man knows when he is out done by a woman. Not only that thongs are made to not be seen unless the person wants you to see them :embarasse
> 
> Samantha


Well bb, I've seen a few skirts that if they got any shorter could have doubled for a belt :tongue: . Does that qualify for "wants you to see"? Mark.


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Well bb, I've seen a few skirts that if they got any shorter could have doubled for a belt :tongue: . Does that qualify for "wants you to see"? Mark.


Sure they had a thong on :mg: Command is way to go :wink: 

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Couldn't tell if it was a thong, my eyes fogged up :embarasse . Kinda throws you off balance when when she turns around and looks right at you and your face looks like a fire truck :embarasse . Kinda figured she knew I checked out the plumbing  . Used to be easier to keep a straight face when I was many moons younger  .


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Couldn't tell if it was a thong, my eyes fogged up :embarasse . Kinda throws you off balance when when she turns around and looks right at you and your face looks like a fire truck :embarasse . Kinda figured she knew I checked out the plumbing  . Used to be easier to keep a straight face when I was many moons younger  .


And here I thought the older men get the bolder the older they get :wink: 

So you were checking out the "plumbing".....were you trying to get measurements for a pipe :mg: 

Did I just say that  

Samantha


----------



## bowmedic

Who needs to keep a straight face? LOL I just smile and wave LOL :angel:


----------



## dahmer

How did you know I worked in the Pipefitters Union :wink: . There is a difference between older & bolder and just plain dead  . When I quit having any reaction it's time to roll over and die  . Still can't believe you said that Sam :mg: .


----------



## bowmedic

It was definitely a shocker thats for sure.. LOL


----------



## kiwi3d

*Catching a male archer*

All i can say ladies is down under we don't need to be caught ,because we will be lining up for your attention, just take your pick :wink:


----------



## dahmer

Sounds like a great offer bb  . They have some fantastic red stag hunting. You could be their Queen :thumbs_up !


----------



## Clickerati

kiwi3d said:


> All i can say ladies is down under we don't need to be caught ,because we will be lining up for your attention, just take your pick :wink:


Well let us be the judge and get some pics of you Kiwis up on the hottest male archer thread!! :teeth: 

As for you Mark...how are your zippers holding out these days?? :wink:


----------



## dahmer

They are becoming an endangered species around you Clickie  . Only around you. How's work? Still have to take matters into hand  ?


----------



## kiwi3d

*kiwi*

NOT the best photo but the only one handy!, hey dahmer did you know that you can hunt all year round in new zealand, and that 80% of the population lives 45 mins from a beach .
But one of the down sides to archery in new zealand is that a new proelite from hoyt will cost you about $1600 nz


----------



## dahmer

The hell with the beach, I've seen the red stag hunting on videos. Why would I want to buy a Hoyt, I'll just bring one of my Mathews  .


----------



## kiwi3d

*hoyt*

the proelite has just been traded for a conquest apex !!!!


----------



## dahmer

Smart man :thumbs_up . I just bought a Conquest last week. That makes 3 Mathews this year and I don't regret any of them. Switchback for hunting, Blackcherry Ultra II for 3D, and Rootbeer Conquest for spots. If field archery gets popular around here again I'll have to get another bow.


----------



## cfuhrer

bowtech_babe said:


> were you trying to get measurements for a pipe :mg:
> Samantha



Sounds like someone is channeling Clicki this morning...


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> Sounds like someone is channeling Clicki this morning...


Hello!

My "eau d'Clique" must be rubbing off...


----------



## dahmer

You have NO IDEA how bad I want to say something! :zip:


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> You have NO IDEA how bad I want to say something! :zip:


So say it. Whats the worst that could happen??


----------



## dahmer

You mean other than getting banned for a time? Let's see, if I do this right. Ok, got it. Forget the rubbing off,I would like to get a wiff of "eau de Clique".


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> You mean other than getting banned for a time? Let's see, if I do this right. Ok, got it. Forget the rubbing off,I would like to get a wiff of "eau de Clique".



Whats so bad about being banned, you would have Ryan to keep you company.  

Carefull, I hear that even one whiff of eau d'Clique can be highly addictive.


----------



## dahmer

Did you catch the question from the Click on the previous page? By the way Clickie, I answered your question to me but you never answered the question I proposed to you. Now back to your comment that one wiff is addictive. They say that smell is the greatest of the senses for triggering emotions. I know what I would like triggered.


----------



## Obsession

It doesnt sound like you need any help triggering anything :zip:


----------



## dahmer

Like I wasn't getting beat bad enough, Cath comes over the hill like the cavalry. I'm definately outgunned now. Cath, isn't it better to have help when you want to pull the trigger :wink: ?


----------



## Obsession

LOL...no comment :wink:


----------



## dahmer

No comment! I'm not talkin about the whole block or anything, just a close friend.....or two  :wink: !


----------



## Obsession

or two?? man are you dreamin


----------



## dahmer

Fantasy is great :wink: ! It's reality that usually sucks  ! It's kinda like that basketball commercial.... "Play in my world." :tongue:


----------



## Obsession

I agree reality does suck...


----------



## dahmer

Since we're on the subject of s... :zip: !


----------



## Obsession

Wrong girl here...your waiting for Leigh for that comment


----------



## dahmer

Good one! :teeth: Usually she doesn't let an opportunity like this pass. Probably get interesting on pulling the trigger too :wink: . C'mon Clickie, your our mentor.


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> Since we're on the subject of s... :zip: !


There you go again,
great lead up but no follow through.


----------



## dahmer

I'ld kinda like to stay on here with you sweet women for your wonderful company :angel: . It's probably dark and cold where Ryan's at  . In addition, that's also why I need help pulling the trigger. Still working on the follow thru  . Just like baseball, you gotta' practice your follow thru  .


----------



## Clickerati

Careful, that gun may go off in your hand!!! :wink:


----------



## dahmer

Wouldn't be the first time somebody had a gun go off while cleaning it. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Wouldn't be the first time somebody had a gun go off while cleaning it. :wink:


Certainly not your first time...


----------



## dahmer

Are you taking credit or do you want blamed :wink: ? With some of the distractions you provide it's sometimes difficult to concentrate on the...job at hand :wink: . If you haven't had one go off accidently you haven't spent much time with a loaded weapon  .


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> With some of the distractions you provide it's sometimes difficult to concentrate on the...job at hand :wink:


Hmm...I thought my distractions would make the job easier to concentrate on...


----------



## dahmer

Difficult to concentrate when you hyperventilate and pulse is tachycardia!


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Difficult to concentrate when you hyperventilate and pulse is tachycardia!


Take the bag off my head and breathe into it slowly...


----------



## dahmer

When I used to take the bike and go for a drink and forget to come home for days at a time I remember some baggers and coyote uglies :mg: . You don't fall into those catagories :tongue: . Maybe we could come up with another way to impede and recirculate my breathing :wink: .


----------



## DwayneR

How to catch this dude...

No smoking.
No Drinking.
No Cussing.
No Drugs.
Believe in Christ.
Looks at postive outcomes instead of negative outcomes.
Loves to shoot.
Will give me a hard time when I miss, and a hard time when I hit my target.
Will act like a lady when time is there.

Dwayne


----------



## Obsession

DwayneR said:


> How to catch this dude...
> 
> No smoking.
> No Drinking.
> No Cussing.


There goes my chances :zip:  :teeth:


----------



## dahmer

:zip:


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> If you haven't had one go off accidently you haven't spent much time with a loaded weapon  .



I would think that is evidence of a highly skilled arms handler.


----------



## dahmer

cfuhrer said:


> I would think that is evidence of a highly skilled arms handler.


What, going off or not going off? Most master carpenters have hit their thumb more than once :shade: . It's the only way you learn is with practice :smile: . Now if you never break the habit then other actions are probably required  . To become extremely proficient you must eliminate all mistakes and that takes lots of practice  .


----------



## dahmer

cfuhrer said:


> I would think that is evidence of a highly skilled arms handler.


 Usually you can have someone help you or show you how to do it right, but in this case you really don't want your buddies handling your gun  . This is one of those endeavors that you must undertake on your own with the help of a close female friend  .


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> ...that takes lots of practice  .


Goodness knows you do a lot of that!! :wink:


----------



## dahmer

Practice makes perfect :thumbs_up .


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Practice makes perfect :thumbs_up .


Keep your hands off the grits and licorice otherwise they'll give you odd looks down at the post office...


----------



## dahmer

Never in public  , UNLESS I have a female training partner :wink: . Did you get the care package yet?


----------



## ptcrad24

*I say*

give him all your money. hehe.


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> This is one of those endeavors that you must undertake on your own with the help of a close female friend  .


Becuase it does take a womans touch.


----------



## dahmer

cfuhrer said:


> Becuase it does take a womans touch.



Literally! There are things a woman does better, and that's definately one of them :wink: . Excellent observation.


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Never in public  , UNLESS I have a female training partner :wink: . Did you get the care package yet?


You like training in public, huh? No wonder the post mistress gives you strange looks...no package yet.


----------



## dahmer

I don't think it was a strange look, I think it was lust  . Did you notice that I did break down and compliment you when I said you didn't fit in the bagger catagory?  Don't know where you got that idea, do you need glasses?


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> I don't think it was a strange look, I think it was lust  . Did you notice that I did break down and compliment you when I said you didn't fit in the bagger catagory?  Don't know where you got that idea, do you need glasses?


I noticed...cuz I wear glasses (well, contacts, but you get the idea)!


----------



## dahmer

Better get 'em updated 'cause you have as much chance of being a bagger as ol' M. Jackson has of being straight. In other words, ain't gonna happen. I wanted to frame you pen & ink avatar and I know I have excellent vision and taste.


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Better get 'em updated 'cause you have as much chance of being a bagger as ol' M. Jackson has of being straight. In other words, ain't gonna happen.


My prescription is up-to-date...and you've never seen me in the morning!! :mg: Scary!


----------



## dahmer

By morning I think my eyes would probably be crossed and very close to slipping into an exhaustion coma :wink: . In that condition, who the hell would care  ? Man, what a way to go :tongue: .


----------



## cfuhrer

Clickerati said:


> and you've never seen me in the morning!!



Like any of them are going to look any better??


----------



## Clickerati

cfuhrer said:


> Like any of them are going to look any better??


There are a few who look pretty tasty first thing in the morning...


----------



## cfuhrer

Clickerati said:


> There are a few who look pretty tasty first thing in the morning...


I will grant you that.


----------



## dahmer

I would prefer to be preoccupied and not even considering appearence. :wink:


----------



## farms100

Huntmaster said:


> OK g33k, I'll give in and give you a few hints.
> little one practicing for band (yes, it does get painfull at times  )
> o


lol yes it can be painful, mine does trombone, It sounded like flatulent cow for while :mg: now he's actually pretty good. He had his 4th grade concert last night. almost 60% of the kids were in band, chorus or orchestra.


----------



## farms100

Clickerati said:


> Nothing beats film, though. It gives a warmth and depth you don't quite get with digital. But they are improving all the time! The problem with digital is storage. You need a big external drive for all the files!!
> 
> That pic would look lovely full size! I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post mine...they're all on my hard drive at work!


good film is very hard to find, a month ago i went looking for some 100 speed film, ther was none to be found. The best thing about film camera's was speed of the shot.


----------



## Clickerati

That's lovely. Where is it?


----------



## supersonic

*A word of advice*

Ladies, I kept seeing this thread on the main page and had to see what it was all about. I think the best place to look is church. I know I know you probably think they are all geeks and not very fun loving but if a guy goes to church he may show some integrety. Also, how does he treat his momma? I love my momma, that is one thing that my wife loves about me. How is his credit? Run a credit check on him and see what he is all about. Most of all, does he treat you like a lady? A good man will always put the toilet seat down for a lady. I LOVE MY WIFE!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Sleeping beast

You know, this is the most conservative site I go to. What's the median age here at AT? 40?


----------



## farms100

Clickerati said:


> That's lovely. Where is it?


Cat island in the Bahamas, population roughly 1,200. Very undevolped, the local people were great. we had to take 6 seater plane to get there. That picture was taken from the deck of the house we rented.


----------



## 180 p&y

*huh???*

what's it REALLY all about? come on gurls you know it aint hard to catch a guy lol you sure you even want to catch one? i once heard a story that compared chasin women to a dog chasin a car . . . . . chasin it is a whole lot more fun than catchin it. so why not rename this thread to "chasin the male archer" and follow up with "dumping the male archer you inadvertantly caught" lol


----------



## SgtBoneCrusher

aint that the truth 180............


----------



## DwayneR

Hello Obsession,

Originally Posted by DwayneR
How to catch this dude...

No smoking.
No Drinking.
No Cussing. 


Obsession >>There goes my chances<<

Oh well... I love your picture.

I look at it this way...I have seen cussing on TV, in millions of places, and it just is a big turn off to me. It has never accomplished anything, other than who has a foul mouth....Then I look at the kids those people end up producing...words coming out of their mouths...very unimpressive. I would wash my kids mouth out with soap <g>.

Smoking...I would rather live with someone a LONG time, not a short time, and have them die of cancer or emphizema? (pardon my spelling). Let alone the constant smoke fumes all over the place. Usually by rule of thumb, when a smoker quits, they start to realize how smelly it really is.

Drinking...I saw my Grandfather Rot in the hospital from bursted veins and liver problems on his drinking...amputated legs and the works. Then I see many reasons why not to drink when I look around at the stupidness that some folks do under alcohol.

Then I look at my Religion of Christianity. I just don't think Christ or God would be too happy with me <g>.

Now with all that said...I am *not* against any of these things either. I feel if a person wants to do these things... fine!... Just do it where it will not affect me....like in your house, not in a Car...where I or my friends can get injured from a DUI or something.

I wonder how other Archers feel about what I have talked about...Hey.. its out in the open! For descussion! Its a way to catch a guy...I am not saying all guys have my same strings <g>.

Dwayne


----------



## Scooter_SC

Hey Click... Got another one for you. I took it with my new D100. Not bad for digital. :wink:


----------



## Obsession

DwayneR said:


> Hello Obsession,
> Oh well... I love your picture.
> 
> I look at it this way...I have seen cussing on TV, in millions of places, and it just is a big turn off to me. It has never accomplished anything, other than who has a foul mouth....Then I look at the kids those people end up producing...words coming out of their mouths...very unimpressive. I would wash my kids mouth out with soap <g>.
> 
> Smoking...I would rather live with someone a LONG time, not a short time, and have them die of cancer or emphizema? (pardon my spelling). Let alone the constant smoke fumes all over the place. Usually by rule of thumb, when a smoker quits, they start to realize how smelly it really is.
> 
> Drinking...I saw my Grandfather Rot in the hospital from bursted veins and liver problems on his drinking...amputated legs and the works. Then I see many reasons why not to drink when I look around at the stupidness that some folks do under alcohol.
> 
> Then I look at my Religion of Christianity. I just don't think Christ or God would be too happy with me <g>.
> 
> Now with all that said...I am *not* against any of these things either. I feel if a person wants to do these things... fine!... Just do it where it will not affect me....like in your house, not in a Car...where I or my friends can get injured from a DUI or something.
> 
> I wonder how other Archers feel about what I have talked about...Hey.. its out in the open! For descussion! Its a way to catch a guy...I am not saying all guys have my same strings <g>.
> 
> Dwayne


In all honesty...I agree with you on all of it  Don't get me wrong I am no trucker mouth by any means  I don't swear in front of children or people I don't know. It's usually comes out of my mouth when I am around people that know me and talk the same way  It's just a habit I suppose.

The smoking thing...I don't do that all the time either...I never have smoked in front of my children and I don't do it in the house because it is nasty  wierd I know...I am planning to quit and quit for good....I just have to quit hanging out with the bad influences  

As far as drinking...I agree with you there too...it should be done at home if your going to drink. I just lost my father in December to alcohol too  59 is much too young to die  I am not a drunken alcoholic though...more of a social drinker 

I am a Christian and go to church as well and true I am sure God isnt happy with doing those things but I never thought I was a perfect person any ways. I am sure God doesnt approve of many things I have done :sad: and I am sure I will pay the price for it in due time. I say many prayers and ask for forgiveness quite often. I try to be a good person though...I think I am a very good mother and a hard worker & I do as much as possible for others.


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Hey Click... Got another one for you. I took it with my new D100. Not bad for digital. :wink:


Oh Scooter, now you're just taunting me with your new toy!! It's a great a pic, though. I'm in the market for a new digital camera!


----------



## DwayneR

Hello Obsession,

Obsession>>In all honesty...I agree with you on all of it Don't get me wrong I am no trucker mouth by any means I don't swear in front of children or people I don't know. It's usually comes out of my mouth when I am around people that know me and talk the same way It's just a habit I suppose.<<

I understand where you are coming from :smile: And I am not a perfect Angel either..  . I am also around folks who cop a line or two, with "Colorful Metaphores". (Love that movie I tell ya!). But I just try my best to not say things, so that even my friends know that I am a honest person. If I accidently let a word out... they definitely know its serious! <g>. And I will laugh and kid around with the best of them <g>.

Obsession>>The smoking thing...I don't do that all the time either...I never have smoked in front of my children and I don't do it in the house because it is nasty wierd I know...I am planning to quit and quit for good....I just have to quit hanging out with the bad influences <<

Think of it this way... You can buy yourself new equipement every year with the money you saved.......  

Cigarettes <----------------> Archery
100's of dollars <----------------> 100's of dollars.
Die Young <----------------> Live longer to shoot.
Smelly cloths <----------------> Doe urine in a treestand.

Gosh... the differences are endless...<chuckle>  


Obsession>>As far as drinking...I agree with you there too...it should be done at home if your going to drink. I just lost my father in December to alcohol too 59 is much too young to die <<

Sorry to hear about that... That is always hard to take...I can remember when my mother would drive to his house... check on his soberness... and if he was sober enough... take us out to the lake and fish... That was candy to me...Fishing with my Grandfather...


Obsession >> I am not a drunken alcoholic though...more of a social drinker <<

Please, I hope you or anyone else on this forum did not think I was implying that anyone who drinks is a acoholic, or not a nice person. Far from it. I was only saying *I* personally do not like alcohol, but I do not mind those who drink responsibly. I have some friends that do drink and enjoy themselves. But they always stop before getting drunk.

Obsession >>I am a Christian and go to church as well and true I am sure God isnt happy with doing those things but I never thought I was a perfect person any ways.<<

Name one person who is perfect, and I will show you someone who isn't <g>. (For me only) I just want to do what I think it right...others will probably disagree with me, but I am not holding what I think is right against them....I am holding what I think is right against me. 


Obsession >> I try to be a good person though...I think I am a very good mother and a hard worker & I do as much as possible for others.<<

What more can a person ask??? As long as we try our best... that is what counts...


I listed things that are important for me... What I didn't say on my response, is that the very things that are important for me (what I look for), are what I expect to give back! Thus it is a two way street for me too :beer: 

Like the Title says... How to catch a Male Archer...I saw many funny things, many serious things, but no-one mentioned the things I posted. I am sure that there are Males (as well as females) that have somewhat the same ideas I have... I have enjoyed reading some of the responses, and the humor behind them. There is a funny, but good book called "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus"... It is great to read... all about relationships and the differences between man and woman.... The responses I have read, reflect some of the things in that book...

Dwayne


----------



## Scooter_SC

Thanks Click! I don't think you will be dissapointed when you get one. I have the Nikon, but I hear the Cannon is pretty good as well. :cocktail:


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Thanks Click! I don't think you will be dissapointed when you get one. I have the Nikon, but I hear the Cannon is pretty good as well. :cocktail:


My boss has the top-range Canon. It's quite amazing, but I haven't had the opportunity to compare it to the Nikon. I'm a Nikon devotee, so it may be difficult to sway me to try another brand. You get used to using a brand and then all of their cameras feel instinctive.

It's a great shot, Scooter. I hope you post more!!


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> How did you know I worked in the Pipefitters Union :wink: . There is a difference between older & bolder and just plain dead  . When I quit having any reaction it's time to roll over and die  . Still can't believe you said that Sam :mg: .


To those who know me in "real" life know I use A LOT of restraint on here  As far as the "bad" female posters I am the Alfa poster......but only the "originals" know that :secret: 

I went to the OBT school of smack and graduated with honors :shade: 

So with that......

Because of my line of work and I can say one thing is true. You are right! Those men that can't even snake their pipe anymore still want to  Those that don't want to......don't have a pulse  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

You're right, still can but just careful about where I lay pipe. Why aren't you at the big IBO shoot?


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> You're right, still can but just careful about where I lay pipe. Why aren't you at the big IBO shoot?


I was at Bedford but due to circumstance I did not shoot  Was at the BowTech booth though on Saturday :teeth: 

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Gem City will probably be as "dry & pleasent" as Bedford. After a 12 year hiatus from tournaments, this year is to get the form back, start shooting IBO and ASA next year again. You're gonna have to be good now that OX is "thinning the herd". How humiliating to be classified as a cull member. Not good enough to keep around for breeding :wink: . Maybe we can hook up at one of the shoots next year. I already have a couple people that want to hook up for a shoot here and there. Maybe we can have T&A day, I mean AT day  .


----------



## Scooter_SC

dahmer said:


> You're right, still can but just careful about where I lay pipe. Why aren't you at the big IBO shoot?


Just be sure to cover your pipe before you lay it...


----------



## Scooter_SC

Clickerati said:


> My boss has the top-range Canon. It's quite amazing, but I haven't had the opportunity to compare it to the Nikon. I'm a Nikon devotee, so it may be difficult to sway me to try another brand. You get used to using a brand and then all of their cameras feel instinctive.
> 
> It's a great shot, Scooter. I hope you post more!!


I'm a Nikon man myself. Once you invest in the lenses, it just dosen't make sense to switch brands...

I'm very pleased with mine... Try one and you will fall in love.


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> I'm a Nikon man myself. Once you invest in the lenses, it just dosen't make sense to switch brands...
> 
> I'm very pleased with mine... Try one and you will fall in love.


The problem is...I KNOW I'll love, so I'm afraid to try it because I don't have the money to own it! Then I'd just be heartbroken


----------



## Scooter_SC

Clickerati said:


> The problem is...I KNOW I'll love, so I'm afraid to try it because I don't have the money to own it! Then I'd just be heartbroken


Very True... Luckily I shoot enough weddings and other events to cover the cost. But if it wasn't for those, I'd still be shooting my 6006. For now it will just be my backup camera.


----------



## Clickerati

Scooter_SC said:


> Very True... Luckily I shoot enough weddings and other events to cover the cost. But if it wasn't for those, I'd still be shooting my 6006. For now it will just be my backup camera.


I'd certainly have one if I was still a photojournalist. That was the best thing about that career...the newspaper gave you a fund toward new equipment and we were constantly upgrading so we had the newest stuff. Those were the days! That said, I'll be back in the US for a little holiday soon and I hope to take advantage of the exchange rate - so maybe I'll be able to pick one up!!


----------



## rcd567

I like what Baldmountain said in the first few posts. Find a guy, kind of nerdy...Bill Gates comes immediately to mind. Has some terrific points, kind of nerdy, smart, richest man in the world...yep, terrific points. Makes you wonder how many girls are kicking themselves now that wouldn't go out with him in college.  

But seriously, those are the same things I've been telling my 20 year old daughter. (She's not an archer, but a fisherperson). I tell her not to get involved with the hunky, all stuck on himself type. He'll just use you and lose you. 

I also might be the reason she has such a hard time. When they come to pick her up, I'm usually dressed in camo, shooting my bow. When I introduce myself I tell them I have only one simple rule. "You make her cry...I make you cry". See...Simple. Just a father's perspective. :shade:


----------



## sticbow

Quote: I also might be the reason she has such a hard time. When they come to pick her up, I'm usually dressed in camo, shooting my bow. When I introduce myself I tell them I have only one simple rule. "You make her cry...I make you cry". See...Simple. Just a father's perspective. 

Funny you should type that, My daughters first car date was this past friday, she's good friends with this guy(crush kinda thing) I was shooting my bow where he pulled up in the driveway. he is a nice kid,(anyone under 21 is a kid in my book) after the usual small uncomfortable talk(for him not me) they were going to leave, I walked over put my arm over his shouldar got close to his ear and whispered,,,,,,, "What ever you do to my daughter, I'm gonna do to you",sniled and walked away. He had her back at home at 9:20 a whole 40 minutes early.

Nice kid !


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Gem City will probably be as "dry & pleasent" as Bedford. After a 12 year hiatus from tournaments, this year is to get the form back, start shooting IBO and ASA next year again. You're gonna have to be good now that OX is "thinning the herd". How humiliating to be classified as a cull member. Not good enough to keep around for breeding :wink: . Maybe we can hook up at one of the shoots next year. I already have a couple people that want to hook up for a shoot here and there. Maybe we can have T&A day, I mean AT day  .


Hey I'm a good girl....just refreshing to find other women out there that are as bad as they wanna be :thumbs_up 

I should be at the BowTech booth from time to time so if you ever feel like meeting up then better bring your game  

T&A day....it's not just one day a week :angel: 

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Not really sure if I want to get any of my Mathew's that close to a Bowtech booth. Might pick up bad habits! I'll just stay back with the bino's and "thong check". Probably won't make any big shoots till next March at the IBO Indoor's at Cleveland. Have the whole year thinking up good wagers. Wondering how you'ld look walking around French Maid outfit if you lost. Probably better than I would, there, said it before you got the chance.


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Not really sure if I want to get any of my Mathew's that close to a Bowtech booth. Might pick up bad habits! I'll just stay back with the bino's and "thong check". Probably won't make any big shoots till next March at the IBO Indoor's at Cleveland. Have the whole year thinking up good wagers. Wondering how you'ld look walking around French Maid outfit if you lost. Probably better than I would, there, said it before you got the chance.


Well I know how I would look like in a nurses uniform :wink:


----------



## dahmer

How did you know that was my second choice :wink: ?


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> How did you know that was my second choice :wink: ?


There is no room for 2nd!!!!!

Watch out I will have to check your temp. and it won't be orally   

Samantha


----------



## Bnbfishin

WOW....do I even dare ask where you got that nurses hat? My wife is lookin for one for a photo op that her and the rest of the SNA people are going to do. Thanks, Bill


----------



## dahmer

bowtech_babe said:


> There is no room for 2nd!!!!!
> 
> Watch out I will have to check your temp. and it won't be orally
> 
> Samantha


You are 100% correct Sam, 2nd place is the first loser :wink: ! My humblest apologies to an archer that on her bad day could probably shoot circles around my old butt :embarasse , let's not try it, I'll assume you can do it  . As far as the temp. goes, I think I'm feeling much better already. It would be an unneccesary waste of your training to partake in such a menial task on a person that is on the road to recovery  .


----------



## bowtech_babe

Bnbfishin said:


> WOW....do I even dare ask where you got that nurses hat? My wife is lookin for one for a photo op that her and the rest of the SNA people are going to do. Thanks, Bill


I went to a school for my LPN that believed in the nurses hat but RN did not require it. This particular hat was owned by the company that took my picture. I still have my hat from LPN school and in fact I was the ONLY person in my RN class that wore theirs for graduation  

On the back of my nurse hat I pinned on a sign:

GOT R DONE :thumbs_up 

Samantha Smith


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> You are 100% correct Sam, 2nd place is the first loser :wink: ! My humblest apologies to an archer that on her bad day could probably shoot circles around my old butt :embarasse , let's not try it, I'll assume you can do it  . As far as the temp. goes, I think I'm feeling much better already. It would be an unneccesary waste of your training to partake in such a menial task on a person that is on the road to recovery  .


Figured you would chicken out especially if that is an "exit only" area

This would be you!!! >>>>>>>  <<<<<<<<<<<

Also, thanks for givin' me more credit with shooting ability than I deserve but to save face......you're probably right :wink: 

Don't forget to take two aspirin and call me in the morning :shade: 

Samantha Smith R.N.


----------



## dahmer

Yessir Boss! :wink: I have no problem giving credit where credit is due. I remember when I started shooting competition back in the 80's, I remember guys always saying " Well I used to..." fill in whatever. I decided that when I got out of competition that I would help anybody that wanted or asked for help/coaching, but I would never be one of those people that try to hang on by telling you how good I USED TO BE! The King is dead, long live the King. We all reach our prime and then go past it. I have already achieved that honor Samantha. In my day I could hold my own, the present is not those days. If you're good enough to be shooting Bowtech Sam and help out at the booth then I am sure you have your act together. And I doubt that they have you around just for eye candy cause there is only one company that uses that route for advertising. No offense ever intended. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Yessir Boss! :wink: I have no problem giving credit where credit is due. I remember when I started shooting competition back in the 80's, I remember guys always saying " Well I used to..." fill in whatever. I decided that when I got out of competition that I would help anybody that wanted or asked for help/coaching, but I would never be one of those people that try to hang on by telling you how good I USED TO BE! The King is dead, long live the King. We all reach our prime and then go past it. I have already achieved that honor Samantha. In my day I could hold my own, the present is not those days. If you're good enough to be shooting Bowtech Sam and help out at the booth then I am sure you have your act together. And I doubt that they have you around just for eye candy cause there is only one company that uses that route for advertising. No offense ever intended. :wink: :thumbs_up


Truely upmost respect for you!!! I can't say "I used to" because I never have  

BowTech seen that I can promote their products and shoot decent enough to be noticed. Truely it is my ability to sell and promote that I believe helped get me on the team. 

They do not have me around for "eye candy" that is true but I think it is more for comic relief. For those that have met me in real life can understand what I mean  Hope to met you someday to chat and perhaps you could pass down some knowledge :shade: 

The one and only.....
BowTech Babe

Samantha Smith


----------



## dahmer

I'm really looking to getting back into competition next year Samantha :mg: ! I get to shoot in the Senior division :wink: . Don't have to put up with these young pups that can't even spell bifocal, much less know what it is :angel: . In the Senior Division, do they give us caddies to carry defib paddles and nitro pills? :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> I'm really looking to getting back into competition next year Samantha :mg: ! I get to shoot in the Senior division :wink: . Don't have to put up with these young pups that can't even spell bifocal, much less know what it is :angel: . In the Senior Division, do they give us caddies to carry defib paddles and nitro pills? :wink:


Oh you are giving away your age but by your attitude you will forever remain young :wink: 

Well I think they are puttin me out on the senior course just in case someone drops on the course.......which may require mouth to mouth :mg: 

But really the defib pads wouldn't be a bad idea :embarasse when the heart decides to have a charley horse on the course!!!

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Mouth to mouth sounds good  , but don't forget the barrier and universal precautions.


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Mouth to mouth sounds good  , but don't forget the barrier and universal precautions.


Gotta protect yourself  Always use a barrier!!!!!!!

Double it if your scared  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

Actually Sam, I don't think putting you on the Senior course is a good idea  .You would probably induce some strain on some of the old tickers :wink: . Well, I guess if you wanted job security it might be a good idea :mg: .And that face you thought I would make at having my temp taken, don't bet on it  . I am a kidney stone expert :thumbs_up . My record to date is 8.5mm. No, that isn't a typo, when I do something I do it right  . And before you ask, NO, I did not pass it.


----------



## Clickerati

Hmm...I'm thinking Dahmer-Bowtech Babe Thread :wink: Just watch those comments so it doesn't get yanked!


----------



## Daemonspeeding

Clickerati said:


> Hmm...I'm thinking Dahmer-Bowtech Babe Thread :wink: Just watch those comments so it doesn't get yanked!


Looks like they don't need ANOTHER one.


----------



## Clickerati

Daemonspeeding said:


> Looks like they don't need ANOTHER one.


Oh sure, moxie and I get a bit chatty during a slow period and we get forced out. I call that favoritism!!

BTW, like your new avatar, Speedy! :thumbs_up Hypnotic...


----------



## bowtech_babe

Clickerati said:


> Hmm...I'm thinking Dahmer-Bowtech Babe Thread :wink: Just watch those comments so it doesn't get yanked!


I will be a good girl :embarasse Just thought I would liven up the thread such as only a woman could :wink: 

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

If being well behaved is difficult for ya' Samantha then just forget the whole thing  . We wouldn't want you under any undue stress  .


----------



## Clickerati

bowtech_babe said:


> I will be a good girl :embarasse Just thought I would liven up the thread such as only a woman could :wink:
> 
> Samantha


Hey Sammy, I don't want you to behave! You're good when you're bad. I quite enjoy reading your witty banter - and you do it like no other! :wink: I remember doing the same thing myself when another male archer thread went quiet...


----------



## dahmer

Het Clickie, jump in whenever you want :wink: . We'll pretend we're Mormon :mg: . Really doubt if I would survive you Clickie :tongue: . Throw in the Samantha factor and I'm dead meat :embarasse . What a way to go :thumbs_up .


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Het Clickie, jump in whenever you want :wink: . We'll pretend we're Mormon :mg: . Really doubt if I would survive you Clickie :tongue: . Throw in the Samantha factor and I'm dead meat :embarasse . What a way to go :thumbs_up .


Yeah, I can imagine the epitaph on your headstone!


----------



## dahmer

Kinda drawing a blank  . Tell me what it should be :wink: .


----------



## Clickerati

Here lies Mark. He died with a smile on his lips.


----------



## dahmer

The best response in this situation..... :zip: . Like to keep talking with you and not get thrown off of here forever :mg: .


----------



## BTinAR

I'll take a stab at this thread going back to the first question and answer from my 36 and still single perspective, however sad that may be. I am looking for a whoaman(yes that was intentional) that captures me every time I see her, that knows when it is time to be proper and when it is time to "let your hair down and just have a good time, that doesn't mind cleaning(I'm not a great house keeper) but would never have to cook unless she just wanted too, that understands that I only do things that I am passionate about and someof that requires time alone or with other guys and she likewise would be expected to have her own friends and passions that don't require me, level headed and tries to keep things in proper perspective, loves getting flowers but doesn't demand them, appreciates a fine wine, a crackling fire and pajamas almost as much as a cold beer, a tailgate and flowing river.

Not real sure what that makes me other than too damn picky but such is my world.


----------



## 30 X

Its like chasing after a yeti or a lepraucon you see it, you follow and then bam its gone, Women like the kind a lot of guys want ( seriously want ) aren’t a dime a dozen hell I’m 21 I have found 1 that even comes close to that perfect picture but funny story she is so damn close to my character she’s more like a best friend then anything else, friends call her my carbon copy. Anyways they are out there just like the yeti, just take the shot when you see one eh.


----------



## cfuhrer

30 X said:


> Its like chasing after a yeti or a lepraucon you see it, you follow and then bam its gone, Women like the kind a lot of guys want ( seriously want ) aren’t a dime a dozen hell I’m 21 I have found 1 that even comes close to that perfect picture but funny story she is so damn close to my character she’s more like a best friend then anything else, friends call her my carbon copy. Anyways they are out there just like the yeti, just take the shot when you see one eh.


Nurture that friendship!! A friednship is the best place to start from.


----------



## dahmer

Much easier to start as friends and learn to love than loving and having to learn to be friends. Man, can't believe something profound came from me.


----------



## cfuhrer

dahmer said:


> Much easier to start as friends and learn to love than loving and having to learn to be friends. Man, can't believe something profound came from me.


Well it is Friday, you're probably just tired.
That being said, you are right. You better like someones conversational ability because in the end that is all that is going to be left.


----------



## dahmer

cfuhrer said:


> Well it is Friday, you're probably just tired.
> That being said, you are right. You better like someones conversational ability because in the end that is all that is going to be left.



I've watched the X-FILES. I'm gonna blame it on aliens! :shade:


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Much easier to start as friends and learn to love than loving and having to learn to be friends. Man, can't believe something profound came from me.


Your profundity is amazing for a Friday, Mark. I think everyone would agree the spiritual, emotional and mental connection you make with your lover adds to the physical connection. Without that, you might as well just have a one-night stand.


----------



## dahmer

Clickerati said:


> Your profundity is amazing for a Friday, Mark. I think everyone would agree the spiritual, emotional and mental connection you make with your lover adds to the physical connection. Without that, you might as well just have a one-night stand.


Don't tell anybody how I think :secret: ! Oh, wait, this isn't a PM is it  ? Other people probably read it  . Oh man!  By the way, those $20 words, this old farmboy could probably give you $19.50 change. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> Don't tell anybody how I think :secret: ! Oh, wait, this isn't a PM is it  ? Other people probably read it  . Oh man!  By the way, those $20 words, this old farmboy could probably give you $19.50 change. :wink:


I wish I were getting paid by the word!! I'd be a rich woman by now!! :wink:


----------



## BillyRay

dahmer said:


> Much easier to start as friends and learn to love than loving and having to learn to be friends.


Yeah but the problem is that once you get on "friend" terms with a gal it's practically the DEATH PENALTY for a guy if he wanted something more....


----------



## dahmer

Yeah, I'm still trying to work around that slight dilema. Hey, Einstein didn't come up with the Theory of Relativity over night and this is more complex than that. :wink:


----------



## arrowslinger65

Clickerati said:


> Your profundity is amazing for a Friday, Mark. I think everyone would agree the spiritual, emotional and mental connection you make with your lover adds to the physical connection. Without that, you might as well just have a one-night stand.


adds to...how bout Makes the connection...whee!!!


----------



## dahmer

Clickerati said:


> I wish I were getting paid by the word!! I'd be a rich woman by now!! :wink:


How about we pay you in kind words and gratitude  ? And our undying friendship :tongue: ? Still want money, huh  ?


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> How about we pay you in kind words and gratitude  ? And our undying friendship :tongue: ? Still want money, huh  ?


Friendship lasts longer than money and can make you very rich indeed!


----------



## Jabwa

You girls are cracking me up! Here's one: Try going up to the guy and mentioning you have been watching his arrow flight and you think his shaft needs to be stiffer!


----------



## Jabwa

Clickerati said:


> Friendship lasts longer than money and can make you very rich indeed![/Q
> 
> The money will last longer if you invest wisely!


----------



## dahmer

Jabwa said:


> You girls are cracking me up! Here's one: Try going up to the guy and mentioning you have been watching his arrow flight and you think his shaft needs to be stiffer!


Sad part is it could be taken 2 ways. She is willing to help your game and help you get a stiffer shaft or your shaft is way underspined and there is no hope :mg: !


----------



## Jabwa

Yep. Don't you just love those multidimensional lines! :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati

Jabwa said:


> The money will last longer if you invest wisely!


Wisely invested friendships will last a lifetime.


----------



## Jabwa

If a long lasting relationship is what you're after, don't look for an archer- they want a new "beau" every year!


----------



## Clickerati

Jabwa said:


> If a long lasting relationship is what you're after, don't look for an archer- they want a new "beau" every year!


If the male archer I was after wanted a new "beau", I don't think he's be interested in me to begin with!!


----------



## dahmer

Clickerati said:


> If the male archer I was after wanted a new "beau", I don't think he's be interested in me to begin with!!


If he didn't have the intelligence to look for hidden treasure then he just confirmed his stupidity :wink: and remember, "Stupid people shouldn't breed. :mg: "


----------



## Clickerati

dahmer said:


> "Stupid people shouldn't breed. :mg: "


Guess that rules me out.


----------



## dahmer

Clickerati said:


> Guess that rules me out.


I beg to differ :mg: ! I know that I don't have the greatest command of the English language but I've always felt that I was above average intelligence as far as expressing myself and understanding others. You come up with words that send me scrambling for a dictionary  or comebacks that amaze me for your quick whit :embarasse . Sound like I like you, yes :wink: . You're a great person to talk to :thumbs_up .


----------



## ACM20

*where to find the right guy*

where i am from here in montana it is hard to find a female that shoots a bow so if you visited here i am sure you would find your prince charming :teeth:


----------



## dahmer

If you're telling that to any of these "Bow Babe Divas" on ArcheryTalk, take a number  . They have guys lined up even in different countries  . Definately some hot women on this site :tongue: ! These were compliments ladies  !


----------



## bowtech_babe

Clickerati said:


> Hey Sammy, I don't want you to behave! You're good when you're bad. I quite enjoy reading your witty banter - and you do it like no other! :wink: I remember doing the same thing myself when another male archer thread went quiet...


This souther Ohio gal agrees with ya there....I am good when I am bad :thumbs_up 

Sometimes I just can't help myself, you gals look like you are having so much fun and it is hard to hold back :shade: 

I shall try harder in the future  

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

bowtech_babe said:


> This souther Ohio gal agrees with ya there....I am good when I am bad :thumbs_up
> 
> Sometimes I just can't help myself, you gals look like you are having so much fun and it is hard to hold back :shade:
> 
> I shall try harder in the future
> 
> Samantha


Really into breaking hearts and taking names, aren't ya Sam! :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe

dahmer said:


> Really into breaking hearts and taking names, aren't ya Sam! :wink:


Only one thing inaccurate about that statement:

I take no names :shade: 

Samantha


----------



## dahmer

bowtech_babe said:


> Only one thing inaccurate about that statement:
> 
> I take no names :shade:
> 
> Samantha


LOL. Glad you gaining confidence and coming out of your shell  :wink: !


----------



## LinuxDude

Never get hooked up with an archer. Regardless of what they shoot, there's always a string attached...


----------



## cfuhrer

BillyRay said:


> Yeah but the problem is that once you get on "friend" terms with a gal it's practically the DEATH PENALTY for a guy if he wanted something more....



No it's not. I've had plenty of boy-friends that I would have gladly made into boyfriends but none of them ever spined up and made their intentions known.  We may be women, the most powerful of all creatures, but we are not mind readers.


----------



## DwayneR

Hummmmm....

Quote:We may be women, the most powerful of all creatures


Is this a Oxymoron or what???


G,D, and RRRRRRRunn!


----------



## Jeremy Loop

*Reply*

Well I'm not a lady (well atleast the last time I checked I wasn't) but a good guy is not really that hard to find. Just not looking hard enough. LOL. I love to hunt fish go to races shot my bow go to 3D shoots and cook. I can do laundry its not that bad. LOL I also have a good job. If you know anything about welding then you know what I mean. I wish all of you the best of luck finding that Mr. Right. You all have some great ideas on how to find one.


----------



## archerybob

LinuxDude said:


> Never get hooked up with an archer. Regardless of what they shoot, there's always a string attached...


truely words of wisdom!!!!!!!


----------



## sticbow

We A typical males are right in front of you. If you feel so determined to be powerful, go right ahead. But don't think about grumbling about what we do or don't do. remember you are the one that wants to be in charge, we just let you ! If we know what we want, you call it overbearing,Macho,Male dominance, or what ever the click word is of today. Just sit back and enjoy the ride, that seems to be the problem with todays "woman" she wants to steer the ride.


----------



## bowhunteremt

*typal male*

As a typical male ie: i enjoy hunting fishing camping and all things outdoors it is hard to find a woman who shares my same interests now adays it is sad but most woman present company excluded would rather go to the mall than spend time in the great outdoors tracking that trophy buck now thats just my opinion
thank you


----------



## yeager1980

*archers*

why is it that the ladies are trying to catch a male archer.....maybe a few of us males are looking for a female archer to have a good times with too.. i've read several post on having a wife or girlfriend as a shooter too... was a total disaster... but i always thought it would be kewl to find someone that was interested in the same things.... What do you think!!


----------



## Nito

there´s something wrong here, We are looking for fem:s at the archery field and the fem:s are looking for males, guess we´re not there at the same time..:tongue:


----------



## wirehair55

*Minnesota Male Archer Hoping for a Partner*

I will let you know that your odds of finding a quality male archer are much better then the opposite scenario. I thought it would be GREAT to meet a good woman that is all about chasing the willey whitetail! I am willing to take recommendations on how to find a good archery gal!

CB


----------



## Okccj

*Well...*

I would say you are just not looking in the right places.


----------



## edthearcher

*girl meets male archer*

you young ladys are funny, altho Iam quite abit older I meet my wife who is 17 years my junior. we where at a wild game feed while we where dateing, my wife goes up to the president of the club and asks questions about me. I did not know this till later about 2 weeks afterwards. she shyly asks me if I would teach her to shoot a bow, I ask why well she replys I went to bob my mistake and asked about you, he chewed my rear end out and replyed if you dont learn how to shoot a bow you will never see him. so I taught her than had her shoot leagues, didnt want to be bothered with questions and bow and sight adjustments. guess what now I dont want to leave the house to hunt shoot leagues or pratice with out her she has turned into a decent archer and a great companion. some times us males are stand offish about leting femals in to are domain I was one but learned to lossen up some or even most of you girls who like the outdoors can be at times more fun than are so called buddys, so dont give up hope there is a guy out there :tongue:


----------



## IL~Hunter

:smoke: :crutch: :croc: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
IM BORED CAN YOU TELL????
lol


----------



## KDS

*@@*



ebstein said:


> Clevage... :tongue:


I second the cleavage, and if you do find one truly worthy with all the qualities your looking for, He's probably GAY!!!!!!


----------



## PSEshooter22

Well there is more to look for than clevage. I do say it is a plus. But a girl has to have sexy eyes and a good personalty.


----------



## XtecNhandTX

It would be nice to find a girl who shoots. Like they say couples who play together stay together.


----------



## dea dell'arco

There are some of us out there. Keep looking you will find one.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

sebarrier said:


> haha! I can't help that my southern accent draws them in. That is the answer to this thread... a southern accent. ha! Just kidding.. Some people are lucky enough to find a "good catch" early on... and some have to go through several bad apples before they get a good one. The best advice I've heard is "You have to kiss a lot of horny toads before you find prince charming" haha! So true.
> 
> You have to set your standards and not settle for anything less than you deserve.. that goes for all women. :wink:



I've just seen this thread for the first time today so forgive me for not reading through the whole thing. But this hits the nail on the head right here.

I myself didn't get into archery until I started college (Just getting ready to graduate by the way), and I find myself going to these southern shoots just to melt by the sound of a southern accent. Hank Jr. says it best, all the girls should go to Georgia to learn to smile and to talk with that southern accent that drives me wild. :teeth:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

KDS said:


> I second the cleavage, and if you do find one truly worthy with all the qualities your looking for, He's probably GAY!!!!!!



Cleavage??? Oh Boy....................I'm doomed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

You're not doomed...I know a lot of guys(like myself) who thinks cleavage is kind of trashy and by showing it you're getting desperate. Leave it to the imagination...besides, they just need to fit into the cup of a hand...that's perfect


----------



## Huntin4Elk

GVDocHoliday said:


> You're not doomed...I know a lot of guys(like myself) who thinks cleavage is kind of trashy and by showing it you're getting desperate. Leave it to the imagination...besides, they just need to fit into the cup of a hand...that's perfect




LMAO..............Thanks Doc...........but with me, it ALL has to be left to the imagination cuz there ain't nothing there. LMAO


----------



## 3.0l

i expect its the same for good little boys as it is for good little girls...


and we all know good little girls love candy!  :thumbs_up


----------



## cfuhrer

3.0l said:


> and we all know good little girls love candy!  :thumbs_up


Yes, however, good little girls were taught to not take candy from strangers


----------



## Biscuits

You want an honest answer?
Best lure to catch a man is a woman thats likes to listen, takes care of herself, giving and appreciative, understanding, and works just as hard as the man to make things work. Of course, that works both ways, too. All things considered...those are rare qualities these days (in both sexes). That's why long term rewarding relationships are also on the rare side. They do exist. Cheers to all those that have that going for them.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 3.0l

THERE WILL BE NO SUCH SERIOUS CONVERSATIONS IN THIS THREAD SIR! 


lol EVER! :tongue:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Don't listen to 3.0.......serious responses are allowed


----------



## Biscuits

Who said I was serious?
I've used that line several times (with great sucess I might add)
:wink:

Just kidding ladies
:kiss:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Biscuits said:


> Who said I was serious?
> I've used that line several times (with great sucess I might add)
> :wink:
> 
> Just kidding ladies
> :kiss:


Now that just aint right.......do we believe you or not?


----------



## VanillaGorilla

I honestly don't understand the fascination with bodacious ta-tas. That's how we're measuring the quality of a woman? Please...  I guess everything I learned from my grandfather was all wrong. He always told him that the quality of a woman is wrapped up in her character. Sure we have our physical "preferences", but when those dictate a woman's worth, it's a sad thing...


----------



## Biscuits

Dea there was a lot of truthino my first post & none in my second.


----------



## Biscuits

truth in (finger stutter)


----------



## farms100

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO..............Thanks Doc...........but with me, it ALL has to be left to the imagination cuz there ain't nothing there. LMAO



Having kids can have that effect on mothers   

Seriously it does not matter How many C.M.F.'s genetics gave a woman in the chest department. Its the 3-4 pound muscle that sits between their ears, and thier heart that makes a woman special. 

I will be shallow and admit that having those two things wrapped up in a good looking outer wrapping makes the whole thing even more apealing. :becky:


----------



## dalebow

Huntin4elk

Iam sure you have heard " more than a mouthful is a waste" you have nothing to worry about:tongue:


----------



## PSEshooter22

*well*

Well everybody is stuck on boobs. I guess that I am one of the few that would rather have a good personalty first.


----------



## Clickerati

How refreshing, PSE!


----------



## PSEshooter22

*I am honest*

I guess I just think diffrent I guess. Maybe that is why I am single. Maybe I sholud start a thread how to catch a female archer? Well I guess will think about it. Hehe


----------



## WIbow

PSEshooter22 said:


> I guess I just think diffrent I guess. Maybe that is why I am single. Maybe I sholud start a thread how to catch a female archer? Well I guess will think about it. Hehe


Nice try....suckin' up a lil' eh?LOL

Personality is great but it's the intelligence that shines and gets me!
Until boobs can start and hold a conversation I'll stick with smarts!
That's the hardest to find...and the hardest to keep!:thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Wow..........I agree Click...........this is refreshing to hear.


----------



## PSEshooter22

*Well*

I guess I will have to be a suck up? I just wish I culd find one of these great girls!


----------



## Clickerati

Looks fade, but personality and intelligence will carry you through life. 

I find nothing more sad than men who sit behind their computers making pathetic comments about how women look and compare them to each other, especially on forums where you don't necessarily know what everyone looks like. I'm sure most of those guys couldn't touch the women they talk about with a 10-foot pole and THAT'S why they sit at their computers making comments. 

You rarely see women sitting around doing that. I think we're more attracted to personality-based traits like kindness, sense of humor, caring, respect, etc. We want a guy to talk to us, not at our boobs, and to respect us for who we are, not for the way our body parts are shaped.

It doesn't help that the internet is filled with plastic, air-brushed, fantasy images of women that distort mens' perception of how women are and keep them from having normal, loving relationships.

You seem like a really great guy, PSE. I hope you find and equally great girl. Good luck!


----------



## Africanbowhunter

There is a lot to be said for friendship in relationships

When the sizzle cools off, the friendhsip part is great

Intelligence & Personality rocks


----------



## officer1226

I agree with you click, I cant understand why guys here keep bringing up the chest issue. If you like woman with a big chests thats great but keep it too yourself, you guys are aren't helping these ladies out at finding a good man your just making yourself look bad. my advise to ladies looking for a man is don't go out looking to find someone, go out have fun and be yourself guys will be attacted to your personality if you are relaxed and having fun, when you are relaxed it's alot easier for a man to approach you and not be shaking in his shoes scared!


----------



## ggray77

*Antlers*

Well I consider my self a Quality man and to find me this time of the year grow some antlers and I'll find you? The clevage would help too.


----------



## Huntin4Elk

To be honest...........I'm really not concerned about whether or not a man shoots archery. If I meet a man that I'm attracted to mentally and physically................I don't care if he shoots. If he wants to learn, I can teach him................if he doesn't want to learn, that is okay too.


----------



## Ivorytooth

Girls, all you gotta do to catch this male archer is to run fast.


----------



## BillyRay

How about some of the chicks on here tell us how to catch them...that info would be pretty damn usefull for me....


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> How about some of the chicks on here tell us how to catch them...that info would be pretty damn usefull for me....



:noidea: I guess maybe I'd have to leave my house in order for someone to 'catch' me. :noidea:


----------



## BenR

BillyRay said:


> How about some of the chicks on here tell us how to catch them...that info would be pretty damn usefull for me....


I'm with BR on that one.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> :noidea: I guess maybe I'd have to leave my house in order for someone to 'catch' me. :noidea:


Well you're gonna leave your house in Feb for Vegas so that may be your best chance...


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Well you're gonna leave your house in Feb for Vegas so that may be your best chance...



LMAO...........I dunno BR, isn't the saying 'what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas'????? (unless you are from Idaho that is)

Something tells me that isn't the place for me to find the man of my dreams.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO...........I dunno BR, isn't the saying 'what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas'????? (unless you are from Idaho that is)
> 
> Something tells me that isn't the place for me to find the man of my dreams.


Well yeah you do have a point...I was just trying to make a positive out of your post...heh


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Well yeah you do have a point...I was just trying to make a positive out of your post...heh




LMAO...........well Thanks for the effort. I know one thing for sure. If I do ANYTHING wrong in Vegas, it will be ALL OVER Idaho before I even get home.



Hmmmm, guess I had better behave.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO...........well Thanks for the effort. I know one thing for sure. If I do ANYTHING wrong in Vegas, it will be ALL OVER Idaho before I even get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, guess I had better behave.


Oh now c'mon that ain't no way to live...hell plan on going out there and acting like a lunatic...you said before you've never been to Vegas so might as well make it a memorable trip...heh


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Oh now c'mon that ain't no way to live...hell plan on going out there and acting like a lunatic...you said before you've never been to Vegas so might as well make it a memorable trip...heh



ROTFLMAO...............you don't understand BR. I can't go out there and act like a lunatic. I suppose if there were no one else from Idaho going that may be a different story. But..................I know too many people from here that are going to Vegas. (You know........Idaho really isn't THAT big.) and anything I do would be spread all over the freakin state before I got back.

Looks like I'll have to enjoy Vegas for my first time being an :aniangel: Of course I'm ALWAYS an :aniangel: so I guess it won't be much different than everyday life.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> ROTFLMAO...............you don't understand BR. I can't go out there and act like a lunatic. I suppose if there were no one else from Idaho going that may be a different story. But..................I know too many people from here that are going to Vegas. (You know........Idaho really isn't THAT big.) and anything I do would be spread all over the freakin state before I got back.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to enjoy Vegas for my first time being an :aniangel: Of course I'm ALWAYS an :aniangel: so I guess it won't be much different than everyday life.


No screw that we'll just put together a cool crew of yahoos that like to act crazy and go out and out of site of the other Idaho yahoos....but no matter what the beer shall flow like wine!!!! heh :teeth: :teeth:

Being an "angel" in Vegas just doesn't sound like fun at all!!!!!!


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> No screw that we'll just put together a cool crew of yahoos that like to act crazy and go out and out of site of the other Idaho yahoos....but no matter what the beer shall flow like wine!!!! heh :teeth: :teeth:
> 
> Being an "angel" in Vegas just doesn't sound like fun at all!!!!!!




LMAO...............we can try and hide all we want. You don't understand the 'small state' mentality. No matter if we hide or not.............THEY WILL KNOW.



But.............I'll tell ya what..........the beer shall flow like wine and we are going to go out and get crazy and have a blast!!!!! As long as I keep my clothes on and go back to my room alone I should be okay. :embara:


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> LMAO...............we can try and hide all we want. You don't understand the 'small state' mentality. No matter if we hide or not.............THEY WILL KNOW.


Ahh hell just be like me and don't care about it...I'll act like a total moron and I could care less if it makes it back to AT or anywhere..it's not like I'll deny it or anything I'll just blame it on the booze anyways..haha  



Huntin4elk said:


> But.............I'll tell ya what..........the beer shall flow like wine and we are going to go out and get crazy and have a blast!!!!! As long as I keep my clothes on and go back to my room alone I should be okay. :embara:


Umm is keeping your clothes on usually a problem or something when you drink!!!! :mg: :mg: :chortle:

I've had buddies like this that as soon as they started getting drunk the crazy suckers would start getting naked!!!! :mg: :mg:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Ahh hell just be like me and don't care about it...I'll act like a total moron and I could care less if it makes it back to AT or anywhere..it's not like I'll deny it or anything I'll just blame it on the booze anyways..haha
> 
> 
> Umm is keeping your clothes on usually a problem or something when you drink!!!! :mg: :mg: :chortle:
> 
> I've had buddies like this that as soon as they started getting drunk the crazy suckers would start getting naked!!!! :mg: :mg:




LMAO...................No, keeping my clothes on and going to bed alone is pretty much the norm for me. So I think we are all good.   


My daughter (my 24 year old) told me the other day to just go to Vegas and GO WILD. LMAO Yeah right.  I'll behave like I normally do.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> My daughter (my 24 year old) told me the other day to just go to Vegas and GO WILD. LMAO Yeah right.  I'll behave like I normally do.


Ahh hell that's what all chickies say before they get drunk...then when the beer flows they go friggen CRAZY!!!!! hah


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Ahh hell that's what all chickies say before they get drunk...then when the beer flows they go friggen CRAZY!!!!! hah



LOl..........You haven't met me yet.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> LOl..........You haven't met me yet.


Well it should be a good time regardless...:tongue:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Well it should be a good time regardless...:tongue:



Yes it will Darlin.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> Yes it will Darlin.


There's that word again..."Darlin"....why am I getting called this all of a sudden I ain't done nothing to deserve it...heh


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> There's that word again..."Darlin"....why am I getting called this all of a sudden I ain't done nothing to deserve it...heh



YOU are buying the beer in Vegas.    And not that cheap stuff either.


----------



## jheater

*Not all.*



Huntin4elk said:


> Cleavage??? Oh Boy....................I'm doomed.



Not all of use guy are into that, My self am a butt kind of guy.. 


P.S. Hips too!


----------



## Huntin4Elk

jheater said:


> Not all of use guy are into that, My self am a butt kind of guy..
> 
> 
> P.S. Hips too!




Whew, thank goodness...........I have a ...............uh..............never mind. :embara:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Hey wait..........hips????  Okay......I'm back to being doomed.

 
















LMAO


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> YOU are buying the beer in Vegas.    And not that cheap stuff either.


Well looks like I better have a banner day at the tables to help pay for your high dollar beer!!! heh


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Well looks like I better have a banner day at the tables to help pay for your high dollar beer!!! heh



Oh Yes Darlin.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> Oh Yes Darlin.


Well when I start running out of cash I'll have to cut your butt off!!! heh


----------



## Huntin4Elk

BillyRay said:


> Well when I start running out of cash I'll have to cut your butt off!!! heh


Hee hee........................DEAL!!!!!!! But you at least have to buy me ONE.


----------



## BillyRay

Huntin4elk said:


> Hee hee........................DEAL!!!!!!! But you at least have to buy me ONE.


Dang that was easy...then you're are cut off at ONE!!!!!!  

More beer money for me and my cheap beer then...


----------



## 3.0l

dirty 30 what?


----------



## Gypsy Rover

*come on..*

Like chicks need advice on how to get a guy.....


----------



## NormPaul

*Size does matter!!!!!!*



Oregon Shooter said:


> a good looking woman in tight jeans climbing into a lifted pickup brings a tear to my eye



If the woman is wearing the largest pair of jeans made and they are still tight there would be a lot of teary eyes if you saw her trying to get into a tall truck - but for a different reason!!!!!


----------



## PSEshooter22

*Hey*

Hey I dont agree. I know several girls that are complete sweet hearts. You cant judge people by there size. That is just rude and wrong. It ia all about the personalty.


----------



## jheater

*Oh come on, Speak up.. *



Huntin4elk said:


> Whew, thank goodness...........I have a ...............uh..............never mind. :embara:



Come now, No being sky....


----------



## Clickerati

NormPaul said:


> If the woman is wearing the largest pair of jeans made and they are still tight there would be a lot of teary eyes if you saw her trying to get into a tall truck - but for a different reason!!!!!


you certainly won't be catching any female archers with that attitude!


----------



## BillyRay

Clickerati said:


> you certainly won't be catching any female archers with that attitude!


Why not????

If the guy isn't attracted to big gals then he's not attracted to big gals....what's wrong with that??? I mean should he force himself to go after gals he doesn't find attractive just to make others happy since THEY think it's rude and wrong??? It's stupid to bash a guy cuz he has certain things that attract him to women I mean everybody is different when it comes to what they are looking for in the opposite sex. Just because he might not like large women doesn't mean he won't ever get a gal...geez why should he live his life to make others happy according to what THEY think is right or wrong when it comes to looking for a chick....


----------



## Clickerati

BillyRay said:


> Why not????
> 
> If the guy isn't attracted to big gals then he's not attracted to big gals....what's wrong with that??? I mean should he force himself to go after gals he doesn't find attractive just to make others happy since THEY think it's rude and wrong??? It's stupid to bash a guy cuz he has certain things that attract him to women I mean everybody is different when it comes to what they are looking for in the opposite sex. Just because he might not like large women doesn't mean he won't ever get a gal...geez why should he live his life to make others happy according to what THEY think is right or wrong when it comes to looking for a chick....


Take a pill, BR. Did I say he should force himself to like someone he's not attracted to? Did I bash him? No. All I said was that he has a bad attitude. Just because a woman doesn't fit someone's idea of beauty, doesn't mean she is unattractive or unworthy. That tight jeans comment was unnecessary and nasty. He can like whoever he wants, but there's no need to disparage others. The point was that the women he may be attracted to might be very put off by his attitude. Perhaps their sisters, mothers, best friends are large. Maybe they themselves were large in the past and take offense by that kind of insensitve comment.


----------



## BillyRay

Clickerati said:


> Take a pill, BR. Did I say he should force himself to like someone he's not attracted to? Did I bash him? No. All I said was that he has a bad attitude. Just because a woman doesn't fit someone's idea of beauty, doesn't mean she is unattractive or unworthy. That tight jeans comment was unnecessary and nasty. He can like whoever he wants, but there's no need to disparage others. The point was that the women he may be attracted to might be very put off by his attitude. Perhaps their sisters, mothers, best friends are large. Maybe they themselves were large in the past and take offense by that kind of insensitve comment.


Pill taken....sorry I took your reply the wrong way...:tongue: :teeth:


----------



## aussieguy

Click, you are so right. It's not fair to judge someone solely by their looks alone.
I personally prefer a voluptuous woman over a wafer thin model type but i never judge them by their looks, I've learned this the hard way. 

I dont have male model looks or the body to go with it and sometime i feel like i am judged solely by my looks and this is upsetting to me as the women i have met dont want to take the time to get to know me. 
I have been single for some time know and have stopped searching for a partner as i have been put off by being judged on looks. This has become one of the most depressing parts of my life.
I know i will find someone but it is becoming harder each year.


----------



## BillyRay

aussieguy said:


> Click, you are so right. It's not fair to judge someone solely by their looks alone.


Nobody is "judging" a person by their looks..some just say they aren't attracted to larger women...saying you aren't attracted to large women isn't the same as "judging" them...

and of course the same goes for women who aren't attracted to large guys either...


----------



## aussieguy

My apologies BR, you are quite correct.


----------



## NormPaul

*Not Looking!!!!*



Clickerati said:


> you certainly won't be catching any female archers with that attitude!


Sorry I'm Happily Married and ONLY look!!!! :RockOn: :RockOn: Not interested in CATCHING. I'll leave that for the single or unfaithful:devil: !!!! :sad: :sad:


----------

